# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2011



## Geiras (31 Jul 2011 às 23:28)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## João Soares (1 Ago 2011 às 00:18)

Início o mês de Agosto com MORRINHA 

*16.4ºC* e *98%*


----------



## João Soares (1 Ago 2011 às 00:50)

Nevoeiro cerrado e morrinha. 
*16.3ºC* e *98%*


----------



## João Soares (1 Ago 2011 às 07:48)

Bom Dia! 

Nevoeiro cerrado.
*15.1ºC* e *98%*

Aqui vou eu de armas e bagagens para o Pinhão.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Ago 2011 às 12:06)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2011*

A situação para já é a seguinte...parece que vem aí qualquer coisa....







Para já com 22,4ºC...


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Ago 2011 às 14:44)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2011*

Continua tempo fresco, hoje decididamente o sol não vai aparecer...


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Ago 2011 às 15:56)

Pelo que me está a parecer, talvez nem haja precipitação por aqui hoje...esta tudo muito calmo, as nuvens médias/altas apesar de cobrirem por completo o céu não parecem ameaçar...
Sigo com 19,8ºC e 75% de humidade relativa...


----------



## CptRena (1 Ago 2011 às 17:56)

Finalmente chove por aqui.
O vento é fraco, e está bem fresco 

T=17,6ºC
HR=86%


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Ago 2011 às 17:58)

CptRena disse:


> Finalmente chove por aqui.
> O vento é fraco, e está bem fresco
> 
> T=17,6ºC
> HR=86%



Chove fraco certo?Por aqui ainda à espera de chegar alguma coisa...


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Ago 2011 às 19:25)

Eis que então começam a cair umas pingas ainda a medo, actuais 17,8ºC e 82% de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Ago 2011 às 20:52)

Muita parra e pouca uva tem isso o ditado para já...mesmo assim continua a esperança já que segundo o sat24 e o céu...vêm uma nuvens jeitosas a sul...


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Ago 2011 às 20:54)

Bom início de noite

Cá vamos vivendo com a frescura oceânica tão típica do nosso Atlântico.
Por cá foram caindo alguns pingos mas de forma muito tímida. Eu cá espero que pelo menos caia alguma chuva nesta terra tão ressequida...(acho que de noite não seria má ideia e ninguém - ou quase*!* - se queixaria)
O vento tem sido fraco, ocasionalmente moderado de SO.

Dados de hoje e atuais:






Deixo aqui os gráficos do wunderground. Saliento a perda momentânea de dados que tive pelas 12h (aprox.). Nestas últimas 2 semanas tenho muitos dados perdidos pelo facto da estação não receber os mesmos do sensor de temperatura e humidade.
Ontem coloquei uma "espécie" de antena na antena nativa da estação base (Oregon Scientific WMR200) - utilizei um clip de tamanho médio e uma peça metálica aberta no topo da antena da estação. Com isto, e para já, tenho muito menos perdas de dados. Espero brevemente encontrar uma solução definitiva para o problema que parece ser comum a todos os detentores de estações Oregon...






Boas férias para aqueles que as estão a gozar


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Ago 2011 às 21:12)

Boa Noite,

Neste momento não chove com céu muito nublado, temperatura actual *17ºC* e humidade *88%*


----------



## Snifa (1 Ago 2011 às 22:51)

Boas noites, 

o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado/encoberto por nuvens médias e altas,choveu fraco ao fim da tarde acumulando *0.3 mm*, de momento não chove.

*Actual*

temp: 15.7 ºc ( mínima *14.0ºc* ) ( máxima *19.2ºc* )

Vento W: 12 Km/h

Humidade: 96%

Pressão: 1011.2 hpa


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Ago 2011 às 23:00)

Boas noites,


A noite está calma com ausência de precipitação, céu muito nublado e tempo fresco.


*Actual:*

*Temperatura:* 16ºC


*Vento N: *6 km/h


*Humidade:* 94%


*Pressão Atmosférica:* 1012,8 hPa


*Ponto de Orvalho:* 16ºC


----------



## CptRena (2 Ago 2011 às 01:27)

MarioCabral disse:


> Chove fraco certo?Por aqui ainda à espera de chegar alguma coisa...



Sim, era chuva fraca. O pluviómetro ficou nos zero, ou está avariado ou não foi suficiente para a resolução do medidor.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IILHAVOG2&month=8&day=1&year=2011


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Ago 2011 às 11:15)

Bom dia!

Ontem apenas caíram umas pingas que mal molharam o chão, não se acumulando mesmo nada...!Atendendo que a cut entrou no Algarve até cá em cima esvaziou quase tudo que tinha...
O dia hoje mantém-se relativamente fresco, com nuvens médias a cobrirem o céu...e a ameaçarem pelo menos qualquer coisa...

*Dados actuais*
*
Temperatura: 22,6ºC
Pressão: 1014,2hPa
Humidade:70%
Vento: fraco de Oeste*


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Ago 2011 às 12:34)

Bons dias!!!!!



Hoje o dia acordou com algumas nuvens, descobrindo por volta das 11h e neste momento já estão a vir novamente do Sul com nevoeiro á mistura, o que torna o tempo um pouco desagradável para quem vai praia.




*Actual*


Temperatura - 19ºC


Vento de Oeste/Sul: 13 km/h


Humidade- 88%


Raios UV: 5






PS: Alguem sabe como se coloca fotos no fórum???


----------



## CptRena (3 Ago 2011 às 01:11)

Miguel96 disse:


> PS: Alguem sabe como se coloca fotos no fórum???



Boas noites,

Fica aqui o link para o "how to" 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


Actual:

T=18,9ºC
HR=84%


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Ago 2011 às 19:13)

Hoje durante a manhã estive entretido a fazer um abrigo (RS) para a minha estação...confesso que até correu bem...
Inicio da manhã de céu muito nublado a fazer temer os veraneantes, no entanto depois o sol abriu e este um dia razoável de Primavera...máxima apenas de 21,8ºC...

Para já sigo com 20,2ºC e 79%...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Ago 2011 às 20:27)

Bastantes nuvens para este, maioritariamente cumulus...estranho que no radar e no satélite não aparece nada...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Ago 2011 às 21:03)

Completamente negro para este...as nuvens correm em alta velocidade do mar para lá...muito ameaçador...
O satélite e o radar continua a zeros...ilusão de óptica?


----------



## Snifa (3 Ago 2011 às 22:50)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia por vezes com muita nebulosidade..


*Neste momento
*
temp: 17.5 ºc ( mínima *16.0ºc *) ( máxima *23.3 ºc* )

Vento WNW:8 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.5 hpa

Humidade: 94 %

Céu nublado por nuvens baixas..


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Ago 2011 às 13:09)

Manhã de alguma nebulosidade, contudo com o passar da manhã fomos tendo algumas abertas...
O vento esse tem dado tréguas...
Sigo com 24,0ºC...


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Ago 2011 às 18:49)

Parece-me quase certo que os pós frontais vão trazer precipitação ao litoral norte...deverá chegar ao final da noite ou inicio da madrugada...e parece graúda...


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Ago 2011 às 21:30)

Aqui já acumulou 0,6mm


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Ago 2011 às 21:39)

filipe cunha disse:


> Aqui já acumulou 0,6mm



Por aqui começou agora a chuviscar


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Ago 2011 às 21:57)

Boa noite

Começou a chover pelas 20.30h mas de curta duração. Ainda nada acumulei talvez devido à resolução de apenas 1,1 mm do pluviómetro.
O vento tem sido fraco.

Dados de hoje:






Vamos então ficar à espera do que nos trará a depressão que se apresentará a noroeste da península entre o final do dia de amanhã e sábado


----------



## Snifa (4 Ago 2011 às 22:00)

Boas noites, 

já chove por aqui 

O dia foi de céu com períodos de muito nublado, ambiente algo " pesado" devido à alta humidade...

*Actual
*
temp: 19.2ºc ( mínima *16.2ºc* ) ( máxima *23.8 ºc* )

Vento W: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.3 hpa

Humidade: 97%


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Ago 2011 às 23:38)

E já vão acumulados 0,8mm lentamente....


----------



## Snifa (4 Ago 2011 às 23:54)

Nevoeiro cerrado neste momento, vai caindo uma morrinha muito fraca...*0.5 mm *acumulados..


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Ago 2011 às 10:56)

Bom dia!!!!

Neste momento, o céu parcialmente limpo, ainda com algum nevoeiro a oeste.



Temp- 17ºC

Vento N- 11km/h

Humidade- 100%


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Ago 2011 às 22:42)

Boa noite

Começa precisamente agora a *chuviscar* na Chã de Ferreira.
O vento é fraco e a nebulosidade é baixa.

Um dia que alternou entre o muito e o parcialmente nublado e que agora pela noite ficou encoberto.
Vamos ver no que dá esta precipitação...ao menos que seja uma boa rega!

*Dados de hoje:*








Bom fim de semana para todos


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Ago 2011 às 23:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Começa precisamente agora a *chuviscar* na Chã de Ferreira.
> O vento é fraco e a nebulosidade é baixa.
> ...



Por aqui a passagem de ontem ainda rendeu 1,0mm...melhor que nada, mas sinceramente esperava mais...
Cenário idêntico na cidade do Porto durante o dia...alternância de períodos de muita nebulosidade, com outros de boas abertas...
Vai morrinhando por agora...mas coisa muito ténue...


----------



## João Soares (6 Ago 2011 às 01:39)

01.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 18.9ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 15.0ºC


02.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 20.9ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16.3ºC



03.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 21.9ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16.5ºC



04.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 23.6ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 18.1ºC


05.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 22.3ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 17.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (6 Ago 2011 às 02:00)

Boa Noite! 

Morrinha e vento moderado de Sul.
*17.8ºC* e *98%*


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Ago 2011 às 07:59)

Por cá hoje já acumulou, 7,8mm


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2011 às 09:24)

Bons dias, 

dia de chuva, acumulado *5.1 mm*, muito nevoeiro neste momento, 

*Actual*

temp: 17.9 ºc ( mínima *16.2ºc* )

Vento SSW: 28Km/h ( máximo *40 Km/h* de SSW ás 9:13h)

Pressão: 1012.1 hpa

Humidade:98 %

Foto de há momentos:






Vai chovendo fraco..


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2011 às 10:18)

Neste momento chove moderado, com nevoeiro muito cerrado.

*6.0 mm* acumulados

Vento por vezes  com algumas rajadas de SW, entre  35/40 Km/h


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2011 às 10:28)

E chove bem, já vão *7 mm*


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2011 às 10:53)

E já vão *9.5 mm*, 

um pequeno video feito há momentos no meu terraço, mostra a intensidade da chuva:

[ame="http://youtu.be/zZuj1vVq5hk"]http://youtu.be/zZuj1vVq5hk[/ame]



Chove certinho com alguma intensidade, péssimo ( impossível) tempo para praia, mas óptimo para evitar incêndios florestais...


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Ago 2011 às 11:25)

Bons Dias!!!!


Neste momento:


Chove moderado, com *3mm acumulados*, céu muito nublado com nevoeiro á mistura, 19ºC e 97%.


----------



## João Soares (6 Ago 2011 às 11:42)

Bom Dia! 

Chove fraco mas de forma intensa acompanhado de nevoeiro cerrado.
Acumulados *3.2 mm*.

*19.0ºC* e *98%*


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Ago 2011 às 11:47)

Chove fraco com um acumulado de *7mm* neste momento.


Vento de Sudoeste *19km/h*;

Temperatura *19ºC*;

Humidade *100%*;


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2011 às 11:52)

*10.8 mm *acumulados, o nevoeiro depois de ter levantado um pouco volta a fechar muito,vai chovendo fraco ( morrinha)

17.9ºc, vento SW 16 Km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2011 às 12:05)

Bom dia (depende da perspectiva, mas para mim é interessante)

O *OUTONO* já chegou!!!

O vento é moderado, predominando de SSO.
A chuva é fraca, por vezes moderada, mas persistente. O acumulado vai em *18 mm* (uma excelente rega!)

Faz-me lembrar outros meses de Agosto de há 20 anos para trás. Estes dias, não sendo comuns, não são no entanto uma raridade embora nas últimas 2 décadas tenham escasseado.
O que nos vale é que a luz ao fundo do túnel está bem visível; depois de dias mais frescos e nublados iremos ter a partir do início da semana a presença do azul celeste e o calor começará a apertar a meio da semana. Uma boa notícia para aqueles que ainda sonharão com alguns dias de bom tempo...


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Ago 2011 às 13:55)

Olá companheiros do norte...

Mas que bela rega durante a noite e manhã está um dia autentico de outono, com temperatura amena, humidade elevada e boas acumulações...por aqui já acumulados*11,4mm* 

Aguardemos mais qualquer coisa...
Temperatura nos 20,2ºC e 83% de humidade...céu ainda muito nublado...


----------



## João Soares (6 Ago 2011 às 14:22)

Começa a querer espreitar o sol por entre as nuvens.
*20.2ºC* e *98%*.

Desde às 00h, que a humidade não desce dos 98% [Máxima da estação].


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Ago 2011 às 14:30)

João Soares disse:


> Começa a querer espreitar o sol por entre as nuvens.
> *20.2ºC* e *98%*.
> 
> Desde às 00h, que a humidade não desce dos 98% [Máxima da estação].



Aqui tenho tido valores altos de humidade, mas depois que parou de chover foi baixando até aos actuais 77%...com actuais 21,4ºC...o sol vai espreitando e a temperatura subindo ligeiramente...


----------



## João Soares (6 Ago 2011 às 15:02)

MarioCabral disse:


> Aqui tenho tido valores altos de humidade, mas depois que parou de chover foi baixando até aos actuais 77%...com actuais 21,4ºC...o sol vai espreitando e a temperatura subindo ligeiramente...



Só agora é que a humidade começa a baixar.
Sigo com *20.8ºC* e *96%*.

Só por curiosidade, o mês segue com média de 95% de humidade e até agora, a humidade mínima foi de *78%*, no dia 03.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2011 às 16:48)

Boa tarde

Mais desanuviado o céu agora pela tarde. Vai-se apresentando muito nublado, aqui e ali deixando o sol espreitar.
A precipitação acabou (aparentemente não regressará) mas deixou um acumulado interessante para a época: *18 mm* 
O vento agora tem sido fraco.

Dados actuais:


----------



## Veterano (6 Ago 2011 às 17:01)

Colegas do litoral norte, coragem! Aqui por Armação de Pêra tenho que fazer um intervalo na praia até meio da tarde, sob pena de esturricar os miolos e mais alguma coisa.

  Na verdade, o calor aperta, sol a rodos, água do mar quente q.b., enfim, tudo o que o norte não tem tido.

  Este ano, o Verão nortenho anda muito envergonhado, para 15 dias de praia a valer, só no Algarve.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2011 às 17:36)

Veterano disse:


> Colegas do litoral norte, coragem!



Coragem eu tenho...







Afinal, como não tinha planos de actividades ao ar livre, não me importei nada com a chuvinha.
Sejamos sinceros: para quem praia, actividades ao ar livre, piscina, rio, pic-nic, etc., etc., o dia foi mau.
Mas a vir chuva ao menos que fosse útil à agricultura (porque ainda há muita gente que depende dela profissionalmente ou em part-time) e em manter os solos húmidos para prevenir os incêndios.
Esperemos que esta próxima semana o tempo permita, a quem está de férias, usufruir em pleno das mesmas...


----------



## João Soares (6 Ago 2011 às 19:57)

Boa Tarde!

Temperatura Máxima: 21.5ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de O.
*19.7ºC* e *89%*


----------



## João Soares (7 Ago 2011 às 00:39)

Extremos do dia 06.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 21.5ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 17.0ºC

Rajada Máxima: *37 km/h*

Humidade Média Relativa: *96%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *3.2 mm*


----------



## João Soares (7 Ago 2011 às 12:09)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 16.1ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Oeste.
*19.8ºC* e *87%*


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Ago 2011 às 19:21)

Esta madrugada mínima de *15,3ºC*...apenas uma máxima de *21,5ºC* esta tarde...bem fresquinho


----------



## João Soares (7 Ago 2011 às 21:39)

MarioCabral disse:


> Esta madrugada mínima de *15,3ºC*...apenas uma máxima de *21,5ºC* esta tarde...bem fresquinho



Hoje, aqueceu um pouco mais aqui. Chegando aos 22.2ºC.

Por agora, céu pouco nublado e cento fraco de ONO.
*18.6ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2011 às 22:25)

Boas noites, 

um dia já sem chuva com alguma nebulosidade, temperatura mais agradável..

*actual*

temp. 17.2 ºc ( mínima *14.6ºc* ) ( máxima *21.9ºc* )

Vento: WNW: 9 km/h

Pressão: 1017.8 hpa

Humidade: 88 %


----------



## João Soares (8 Ago 2011 às 02:04)

Extremos do dia 07.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 22.2ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16.1ºC
Temperatura Média Composta: *18.7ºC*

Rajada Máxima: *22.2 km/h*

Humidade Média Composta Relativa: *89%*


----------



## João Soares (8 Ago 2011 às 02:05)

Boa Noite! 

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de N.
*17.5ºC* e *95%*


----------



## João Soares (8 Ago 2011 às 12:23)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 15.5ºC

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.
*21.8ºC* e *63%*


----------



## João Soares (8 Ago 2011 às 14:24)

Boa tarde! 

Continuação de céu limpo e vento moderado (20 km/h - média) de NO, já registei uma rajada de *31.3 km/h*.
A Temperatura, já atingiu os 23.3ºC, no entanto, tem vindo a descer, seguindo com *22.9ºC* e *54%* de humidade.

Amanhã espera-se um aumento de temperatura, e poderá ser que chegue aos 30ºC se o vento o permitir.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Ago 2011 às 17:50)

João Soares disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Continuação de céu limpo e vento moderado (20 km/h - média) de NO, já registei uma rajada de *31.3 km/h*.
> A Temperatura, já atingiu os 23.3ºC, no entanto, tem vindo a descer, seguindo com *22.9ºC* e *54%* de humidade.
> ...



Aqui a mínima foi bem fresca João, *13,8ºC* às 6h40min...depois o dia foi aquecendo mas sempre com muito vento à mistura de N0 o que não permitiu que a temperatura subisse muito...máxima apenas de *22,8ºC*...

Por agora vai rondando os 22ºC e os 22,5ºC....


----------



## João Soares (8 Ago 2011 às 19:03)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu limpo com alguma nebulosidade no horizonte. Vento moderado de N.
*23.0ºC* e *58%*


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Ago 2011 às 21:32)

Boa Noite!!!


Céu Limpo com o vento a acalmar após uma tarde de nortada moderada a forte, com rajadas a atingirem os *63 km/h* segundo a estação meteorológica mais perto de Espinho*( Ovar Mil *)http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/LPOV/2011/8/8/DailyHistory.html?req_city=NA&req_state=NA&req_statename=NA



Neste momento:


Temperatura Actual:  *17 ºC*

Vento N : *19 km/h*

Humidade: *82 %*


_________________________________________________________________

8 de Agosto de 2011


Temperatura Máxima atingida hoje: 21ºC

Temperatura Mínima atingida hoje: 14ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Ago 2011 às 22:42)

Continuação de Boa Noite!!!


Noite fresca com *16ºC* , Vento N *21km/h* e *88%*.


----------



## João Soares (8 Ago 2011 às 22:44)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
*17.9ºC* e *83%*


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2011 às 22:45)

Boas noites, 

dia agradável, céu geralmente limpo, a madrugada foi algo fresca..

*Neste momento
*
temp: 19.2 ºc ( mínima *12.9ºc* ) ( máxima *24.1ºc* )

Vento NNW: 15 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.7 hpa

Humidade: 73 %


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Ago 2011 às 23:49)

Boa noite,

Hoje não teremos certamente a frescura que tivemos na noite de ontem...ainda com uns actuais 18,4ºC e 72% de humidade relativa...amanhã veremos se o calor chega como esperado, mesmo assim aqui não espero mais que os 28ºC...


----------



## João Soares (9 Ago 2011 às 00:07)

Extremos do dia 08.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 23.3ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 15.5ºC
Temperatura Média Composta: *19.7ºC*

Rajada Máxima: *34.2 km/h*

Humidade Média Composta Relativa: *72%*



MarioCabral disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Hoje não teremos certamente a frescura que tivemos na noite de ontem...ainda com uns actuais 18,4ºC e 72% de humidade relativa...amanhã veremos se o calor chega como esperado, mesmo assim aqui não espero mais que os 28ºC...




Possivelmente, uma vez que a temperatura tem vindo a subir muito lentamente. Sigo com *19.5ºC* e *78%* de humidade relativa. 

O vento sopra fraco (6km/h) de NO.


----------



## João Soares (9 Ago 2011 às 09:37)

Bom Dia Lestada! 

Temperatura Mínima: 17.5ºC

Com o vento a soprar de ENE moderadamente, a temperatura sobe, embora devagar, mas a esta hora já ultrapassei a máxima do mês de Agosto, seguindo, neste momento, com *23.8ºC* e *36%*


----------



## João Soares (9 Ago 2011 às 12:07)

Boa Tarde! 

O vento continua a soprar de NE moderadamente.
*28.7ºC* e *28%*


----------



## João Soares (9 Ago 2011 às 12:58)

Atingi, neste preciso momento, os *30.0ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (9 Ago 2011 às 13:26)

O Vento acabou agora de rodar para Oeste, será agora a descida vertiginosa?
Até agora, máxima de 30.6ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Ago 2011 às 13:58)

Boa tarde

Por cá o céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento é fraco de *ENE.*
parce-me que irá aquecer mais um bocado até meio da tarde (aliás como é normal aqui acontecer). Vejo que no litoral-litoral já se começou a sentir a brisa do nosso Atlântico o que decerto fará com que as temperaturas comecem a baixar.

Esta noite tive uma temperatura mínima bastante baixa - *9,9ºC*, a sensação pelas 8h era ainda a de uma manhã de outono, bem fresca...A *amplitude térmica *hoje vai ser marcada, *mais de 20ºC *é certo!

Dados actuais:


----------



## João Soares (9 Ago 2011 às 14:42)

João Soares disse:


> O Vento acabou agora de rodar para Oeste, será agora a descida vertiginosa?
> Até agora, máxima de 30.6ºC



E, sim, deu-se a descida de temperatura até aos 27.9ºC.
Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
*28.5ºC* e *34%*


----------



## João Soares (9 Ago 2011 às 16:10)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu limpo e vento moderado de N.
*29.7ºC* e *30%*


----------



## Fi (9 Ago 2011 às 18:00)

Que calorão 

Tive uma máxima de 30,2ºC. Com o vento de noroeste, desceu para os 27ºC às 16h e agora voltou a subir: 29ºC.


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2011 às 18:57)

Boas tardes, 

dia quente este... máxima *31.2ºc*  uma subida significativa de temperatura em relação a ontem..

*Actual*

temp: 27.8ºc ( mínima *16.3ºc *)

Vento:NNW: 10 Km/h ( rajada máxima *38 Km/h* de ENE às 11:06 h)

Humidade: 40 %

Pressão:1017.6 hpa

Amanhã a temperatura  deverá subir um pouco mais..


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Ago 2011 às 22:01)

Boa noite

De regresso o "verão", aquele "verdadeiro verão", o que nos traz calor com fartura. Que pede um refresco, um gelado, um banho frio, os pés no rio ou no mar...
Felizmente agora é democrático e estende-se às zonas mais litorais; então de noite é que serão elas - as famosas noites tropicais deverão ser uma realidade bem perto do mar suportadas pelos ventos que sopram de E-NE.

Por cá depois de uma noite que posso considerar *fria (9,9ºC)* o dia foi de calor, atingindo uma *amplitude térmica* bem apreciável: 23,7ºC (diferença entre a mínima e a máxima)
Os próximos dias já não terão tanta amplitude devido às noites se tornarem progressivamente mais quentes.

Dados de hoje:





*P.S.: o valor de máxima foi efectivamente de 33,6ºC*; esqueçam também o valor de precipitação que é um erro do wunderground


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Ago 2011 às 22:26)

Por cá a esta hora : 27,7ºC e 31% de humidade, com rajadas na ordem dos 23Kms/h de Norte


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2011 às 23:11)

Por aqui ainda 25.6ºc a esta hora..bela noite tropical..


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Ago 2011 às 23:28)

Boas...

Por aqui o "tropical" é uma ilusão e paulatinamente vai descendo. Já se sente uma ligeira brisa que arrefece o ambiente e a casa.

Dados atuais:






Boa semana e boas férias de for caso disso


----------



## João Soares (10 Ago 2011 às 02:47)

Boa Noite!

Extremos do dia 09.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 30,6ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 17,5ºC

--

Canidelo está on fire, alguém ligou o aquecedor, chamado Lestada 
Sigo com uns quentes *26,8ºC* e *30%* de humidade.

--

Por Aveiro, sem termómetro digital ou de mercúrio, a sensação dá para uns 19ºC


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2011 às 07:50)

Bons dias, 

noite tropical, mínima *22.7 ºc *

*Neste momento
*
Tempª 24.0 ºc 

Vento E: 25 Km/h 

Pressão: 1017.6 hpa

Humidade: 31%

Em perspectiva um dia bem quente...


----------



## Fi (10 Ago 2011 às 11:08)

Bom dia.

 A esta hora, sigo com 26,1ºC menos do que ontem à mesma hora (não sei precisar a temperatura certa mas seriam 29ºC e pouco). Vento moderado de Leste.


----------



## João Soares (10 Ago 2011 às 13:40)

Bom Dia! 

Em Canidelo, registei *24,3ºC* de mínima. 

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado de NO.
A temperatura está em queda devido a rotação do vento *27,9ºC* e *30%*.

Por enquanto, máxima de 32,6ºC


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2011 às 13:41)

Boas, 

máxima de ontem já batida, sigo com *32.0ºc* muito calor 

Vento ainda de E fraco ou nulo...

Humidade de apenas 21 %


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Ago 2011 às 13:45)

Boas Tardes!!!!!!!!


Sigo com *32,8 ºC* e* 33%*.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Ago 2011 às 13:49)

Ontem com máxima de 30,2ºC..Hoje já estive nos *31,7ºC*...Quase Igualando a máxima deste ano...entretanto foi baixando e agora está nos *30,9ºC*...

Aproveitem o Verão que ele parece que está aí...


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Ago 2011 às 14:38)

Como o costume no inicio da tarde vira-se o vento de NE para NW e a temperatura começa a descer a pique e a humidade a subir...actuais *29,9ºC*...


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Ago 2011 às 15:33)

Boa tarde

Aqui pela Chã de Ferreira o vento mudou agora para Oeste. Com isto deverei ter atingido a máxima do dia.
O céu mantêm-se limpo.
Saliento não só os 34,8ºC de temperatura, como saliento ainda mais os "apenas" 14% de humidade relativa. Muito seco o ar, típico de um qualquer clima desértico...

Dados atuais:


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Ago 2011 às 16:16)

Aqui, relativamente perto do mar, a cerca de 4km, atingi na altura de mais calor uma humidade relativa baixa também...apenas 22%!
Depois mudança de direcção do vento, humidade agora nos 31% e temperatura em quebra...*29,3ºC*...


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Ago 2011 às 17:22)

Afinal ainda subiu mais um pouco. O vento ainda voltou a soprar de ENE e agora está de NO - isto faz com que as temperaturas lentamente caiam. Mas ainda assim está muito quente...

Dados parciais de hoje e atuais:


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2011 às 17:39)

Boas tardes, 

máxima de *33.4 ºc* 

*Neste momento
*
tempª 29.5 ºc 

Vento NW: 15 Km/h

Humidade: 34%

Pressão: 1015.1 hpa ( a descer)

Algumas colunas de fumo visíveis para Leste...


----------



## Fi (10 Ago 2011 às 18:15)

E com o vento a NW, a temperatura desceu para 25,3º com 41% de humidade relativa. Um dia menos quente do que ontem por aqui.

Embora no tópico do Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo alguns afirmem que a descida das temperaturas não será muito acentuada no próximo fim de semana, creio que isso será uma realidade. Pelo menos para nós, os do Litoral Norte. 

Depois do fim de semana... Não sei.


----------



## João Soares (10 Ago 2011 às 20:58)

Boa Tarde! 

Lá se foi a mínima espectacular. Com a humidade a subir a temperatura está em queda, estando neste momento, nos *20,5ºC* e com *67%* de humidade.


----------



## Fi (10 Ago 2011 às 21:14)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Lá se foi a mínima espectacular. Com a humidade a subir a temperatura está em queda, estando neste momento, nos *20,5ºC* e com *67%* de humidade.



E foi mesmo... 20,8ºC aqui. É um alívio... 
Creio que a mínima durante a noite terá sido de 22,3ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Ago 2011 às 21:59)

Aqui vai tardando a descida da temperatura tão rápida como em Gaia, para já ainda *22,9ºc* e a humidade ainda não muito alta, *53%*!


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Ago 2011 às 22:25)

Boa noite

Lá se foi a *tropicalidade* mais uma vez. Já abaixo dos 20ºc, esta será mais uma noite para arrefecer a casa, o que é sempre de salientar - permite um bom sono

Dados atuais:


----------



## Fi (10 Ago 2011 às 23:13)

Concordo, Aristocrata. Será uma noite bem dormida.

O termómetro já desceu para os 17,1ºC e a humidade está nos 97%. Uma diferença abismal em relação a esta tarde. Não esperava uma amplitude térmica tão grande.


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2011 às 23:58)

Boas, 

por aqui 22.8 ºc neste momento, apenas a uma décima de igualar a mínima de hoje de 22.7ºc (06:59h ).

*Actual
*
vento nulo.

Pressão: 1015.2 hpa

Humidade: 58%

Noite agradável, um pouco mais fresca que ontem, mas ainda tropical... a mínima de amanhã certamente já não o será...


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Ago 2011 às 10:06)

Bons Dias!!!


Manhã menos quente em relação á de ontem, mas espero um dia com temperaturas a ultrapassar os 30ºC pelo menos.


Actual:

Temperatura- *25ºC*

Humidade- *75%*

Pressão Atmosférica- *1014,1 hPa*

Vento N - *3 km/h*


----------



## Fi (11 Ago 2011 às 11:23)

Bom dia.

Manhã bem mais fresca. Actual de 22,6ºC e 74% de humidade relativa.

A mínima ficou-se pelos 16ºC.


----------



## João Soares (11 Ago 2011 às 12:10)

Extremos do dia 10.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *32,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *17,6ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *97%*
Humidade Mínima: *18%*

Rajada Máxima: *45,1 km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2011 às 12:42)

Por Aveiro, ontem, dia quente, depois de uma madrugada amena. A estação de Aveiro Sul indicou uma máxima de *31,7ºC*. Fez-se uma óptima praia. 

Hoje, dia mais fresco, com céu limpo e vento fraco. A mesma estação indica 23ºC actuais.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Ago 2011 às 13:12)

Mas que diferença entre ontem e hoje...ontem a esta hora com 31,7ºC...hoje com 24,4ºC...nota-se bem a humidade no ar...


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Ago 2011 às 13:16)

Boas Tardes,


Sigo com *23ºC*, Vento *O* a 10km/h e 61% de Humidade.



Extremos do dia 10 de Agosto 2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 31ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 14ºC

Humidade Máxima: 94%
Humidade Mínima: 29%

Rajada Máxima: *24 km/h*


----------



## Fi (11 Ago 2011 às 14:34)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Tardes,
> 
> 
> Sigo com *23ºC*, Vento *O* a 10km/h e 61% de Humidade.
> ...




Acabo de chegar de Espinho e estava fresquinho mas muito agradável.

Por aqui, 24ºC e vento de O/NO.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Ago 2011 às 20:25)

Bom fim de dia

Por aqui o calor vai apertando. Mas um dia de marcada *amplitude térmica*: 21ºC.

O céu mantêm-se limpo e o vento é fraco.

Dados de hoje e atuais:


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Ago 2011 às 21:03)

Por aqui, hoje foi de 35.ºC...


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2011 às 22:45)

Boas noites, 

por aqui o dia foi mais fresco, mas ainda com algum calor durante a tarde, céu limpo, algum fumo de incêndios..

*Actual*

temp: 20.8 ºc ( mínima *17.6ºc* ) ( máxima *28.9ºc* )

Vento SW: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.5 hpa

Humidade: 74%


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Ago 2011 às 11:04)

Bom dia

Esta noite a casa arrefeceu mais um pouco mas não  tanto como noites anteriores (já esperava isto).

O dia já vai aquecendo bem.
O céu apresenta-se com alguma nebulosidade alta.

Dados atuais:


----------



## João Soares (12 Ago 2011 às 13:17)

Boa Tarde! 

Em Canidelo, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de O.
*23.5ºC* e *56%* de humidade.


----------



## João Soares (12 Ago 2011 às 22:31)

Boa Noite! 

*Canidelo:* 

Temperatura Máxima: 24,6ºC
Por esta hora, já vai fresco, seguindo com *16,4ºC* e com *97%* de humidade. Vento fraco de SE.

*Aveiro:*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco. 
*18,3ºC* e *89%* de humidade.
Info da Estação


----------



## João Soares (13 Ago 2011 às 01:03)

Extremos do dia 12.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 24,6ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16,0ºC

--

Em *Canidelo*, o vento sopra fraco de SE, o que permite com que a temperatura e o Ponto de Orvalho (Dew Point) sejam muito próximos. Estando, *16,1ºC* e 15,6ºC, respectivamente.

--

Em *Aveiro*, através da Estação, o vento sopra de quadrante Sul, também fraco. *17,1ºC* é a temperatura actual com *92%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Ago 2011 às 01:41)

Actuais 17,0ºc por aqui...bem fresco digamos...

Ontem a máxima foi bem mais amena, ficou-se nos* 25,6ºC*...
Durante a tarde estive em Guimarães, lá o ar estava bem mais abafado, principalmente com a ajuda de alguns fogos florestais naquelas redondezas...pelas 19h o carro marcava ainda 29ºC...


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Ago 2011 às 09:42)

Bom dia

Panorama completamente diferente nesta manhã.
O céu apresenta-se encoberto, algum nevoeiro persiste e está fresco.
Hoje certamente a temperatura irá baixar bastante, nomeadamente na máxima.

Ontem a *temperatura máxima foi de 35,0ºC*.

Dados actuais

*Temp: 17,1ºC
Hr: 93%
Ponto de condensação: 16ºC
Pressão: 1013 hPa*


----------



## João Soares (13 Ago 2011 às 12:32)

Bom Dia!

*Canidelo*

Temperatura Mínima: 16,0ºC
O vento sopra fraco de SO (12 km/h). 
*19,1ºC* e *91%* de humidade.

*Aveiro*

Temperatura Mínima: 15,5ºC
O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de ONO (5 km/h).
*21,6ºC* e *77%* de humidade.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Ago 2011 às 15:03)

Se ontem já esteve fresco, então hoje ainda mais...
De manhã cedo, segundo familiares, o céu ameaçava mesmo poder chover. A humidade mantém-se alta para a hora e estação do ano...actuais 76%...
A mínima e a máxima já se devem ter estabelecido...
Mínima de *16,7ºC* às 7h17 e máxima de *22,5ºC* às 13h10...

Mantêm-se alguns altos cúmulos...vento de NW...


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Ago 2011 às 17:36)

Vai baixando a temperatura e aumentando a nebulosidade (será que teremos chuva?)...
Actuais 20,6ºC e 84% de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (13 Ago 2011 às 19:11)

MarioCabral disse:


> Vai baixando a temperatura e aumentando a nebulosidade (será que teremos chuva?)...
> Actuais 20,6ºC e 84% de humidade relativa...



O Gil disse-me que morrinhava na Madalena e Coimbrões (17h) e a minha mãe afirma que também morrinha em Canidelo.

Em *Canidelo*, nevoeiro e morrinha. O vento vai soprando fraco de quadrante Norte.
*18,7ºC* e *98%* de humidade.

Por *Aveiro*, também começou há pouco começou a morrinhar.
*20,1ºC* e *92%* de humidade.


----------



## Veterano (13 Ago 2011 às 19:14)

De regresso ao Porto, fui presenteado com uma mistura nevoeiro/nuvens, ambiente fresco (21,2º), vento fraco de oeste.

  Que saudades já tinha deste fresquinho.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Ago 2011 às 19:51)

Chegou agora aqui o nevoeiro...quase já cerrado nesta altura que causa uma frescura interessante
Actuais *18,9ºC* com 89% de humidade relativa...o ponto de orvalho já próximo da temperatura...actuais 17,0ºC...


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Ago 2011 às 20:08)

Deixo aqui umas imagens...


----------



## João Soares (13 Ago 2011 às 20:18)

Como me encontro actualmente, em Aveiro, não sei bem qual é o retrato da zona de Canidelo. Mas parece-me que deve estar nevoeiro cerrado.
Humidade Relativa: *98%*
Temperatura: *18,7ºC*
Ponto de Orvalho: *18,3ºC*
Vento fraco de N.


--

Em Aveiro, nevoeiro alto e morrinha.
*19,7ºC* e *95%* de humidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Ago 2011 às 21:07)

Boas Noites!!!


Em Espinho, está nevoeiro cerrado e morrinha que mais parece aquele dia em Sever de Vouga no mês de Agosto de 2010 onde foi o dia que ocorreu mais acidentes em Portugal.



Sigo com *19ºC*, Vento* N 8 km/h* e humidade relativa* 94%*.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Ago 2011 às 23:25)

Boa noite

O céu encontra-se encoberto desde as 21h - ainda sem precipitação.

O dia foi agradável, sem grandes extremos de temperatura. O sol brilhou durante a tarde. O vento foi em geral fraco.

Dados de hoje e atuais: 






Bom fim de semana prolongado, bom dia Santo (15 de Agosto) e boas férias (quem as está a gozar)


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Ago 2011 às 23:57)

Vai-se mantendo tudo mais ou menos na mesma, céu muito nublado mas por agora sem nevoeiro...
Temperatura constante nos *18,9ºC* e humidade bem alta..91%...


----------



## João Soares (14 Ago 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos do dia 13.Agosto.2011:

*Canidelo*

Temperatura Máxima: 22,3ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16,0ºC

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *75%*

Rajada Máxima: *20.4 km/h*



*Aveiro*

Temperatura Máxima: 23,1ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 15,5ºC

Humidade Máxima: *96%*
Humidade Mínima: *69%*

Rajada Máxima: *35,4 km/h*


----------



## João Soares (14 Ago 2011 às 12:21)

Bom Dia/Boa Tarde! 

*Canidelo*

Temperatura Mínima: 17,7ºC
Pelas imagens de radar muita nebulosidade deve estar por lá.
O vento sopra fraco (6 km/h) de ONO.
*19,6ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.



*Aveiro*

Temperatura Mínima: 18,8ºC
Céu muito nublado e vento fraco (9 km/h) de ONO.
Esta estação (Davis Vantage Pro 2) de Aveiro, acumulou *0,2 mm*.
*21,5ºC* e *89%* de humidade.


----------



## João Soares (14 Ago 2011 às 16:04)

*Canidelo*

A Temperatura Máxima, até ao momento, é de 23,7ºC
Actualmente, vento fraco (9 km/h) de OSO.
*22,6ºC* e *77%* de humidade relativa.


*Aveiro*

O está cada vez mais limpo depois de uma manhã de muita nebulosidade.
Estão 24,6ºC, sendo a máxima do dia, até ao momento.
A humidade continua alta, sendo um pouco mais baixa do que Canidelo, situando nos *69%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Ago 2011 às 16:56)

Boa tarde,

Esta madrugada mínima de *18,1ºC*...
Manhã com muitas nuvens, até deu a impressão que poderia vir a chover mas entretanto depois da hora do almoço abriu o sol e até aqueceu bem...máxima de *24,9ºC* há poucos minutos...


----------



## Veterano (14 Ago 2011 às 18:05)

MarioCabral disse:


> Manhã com muitas nuvens, até deu a impressão que poderia vir a chover mas entretanto depois da hora do almoço abriu o sol e até aqueceu bem...máxima de *24,9ºC* há poucos minutos...



  O facto é que na zona ribeirinha do Douro até choveu, em Massarelos. Já no Aviz, só ameaços...De tarde, algum sol e até está agradável.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Ago 2011 às 18:14)

Veterano disse:


> O facto é que na zona ribeirinha do Douro até choveu, em Massarelos. Já no Aviz, só ameaços...De tarde, algum sol e até está agradável.



Chuviscou pela Ribeira ou foi chuva à seria?

Em boa verdade quando acordei de manhã para trabalhar o chão estava algo molhado, mas fiquei com a ideia que poderia ter sido só a humidade muito elevada a fazer-se sentir...mas no Aeroporto foram acumulados 0,1mm das 7-8horas...por isso...
Estranhamente nos dados do IM não registou nada na Serra do Pilar nem em Massarelos...


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Ago 2011 às 18:16)

Por cá alguma chuvita fraca, mas nem deu para o 1º balanço do pluviometro


----------



## Veterano (14 Ago 2011 às 18:30)

MarioCabral disse:


> Chuviscou pela Ribeira ou foi chuva à seria?



 As gotas eram pequenas, considero que foi chuva fraca, entre as 11,30 e as 12,00 horas, o chão estava bem molhado.

 Possivelmente numa zona marginal ao Douro restrita, perto da Foz o piso apresentava-se seco.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Ago 2011 às 18:41)

Veterano disse:


> As gotas eram pequenas, considero que foi chuva fraca, entre as 11,30 e as 12,00 horas, o chão estava bem molhado.
> 
> Possivelmente numa zona marginal ao Douro restrita, perto da Foz o piso apresentava-se seco.



Possivelmente não terá sido suficiente para acumular, ou então terá sido algo disperso...
Por agora volta a carregar o céu...muito nublado, mas nuvens altas que pouco ameaçam...*23,6ºC* e 65% de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2011 às 23:02)

Boas noites,

por aqui dia de céu por vezes muito nublado, alguma chuva fraca durante a manhã , sem acumulação..

*Actual*

temp. 18.5ºc ( mínima *17.5 ºc* ) ( máxima *23.1ºc* )

Vento WSW :11 Km/h

Humidade: 94 %

Pressão:1015.6 hpa

Céu encoberto, vai caindo uma morrinha muito fraca, quase imperceptível...


----------



## Fi (15 Ago 2011 às 03:09)

Morrinha na baixa do Porto. Pela meia noite, o tempo estava pesado, "abafado", a humidade era quase palpável. Perto das duas da manhã, começou a morrinha. Vento muito fraco de sul e nevoeiro na zona da Ponte da Arrábida.

Pela Granja, 19,8ºC, uma pequena brisa de sudoeste e humidade nos 98%.


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Ago 2011 às 12:56)

Boa tarde,

Noite bastante abafada, a temperatura demorou a cair e a humidade sempre em valores próximos ou acima dos 95%...
Durante a noite, fruto da humidade e dos pequenos chuviscos, acumulei ainda *1,1mm*...
Por agora céu quase limpo e com uma temperatura bem agradável...*24,7ºC*!


----------



## CptRena (15 Ago 2011 às 13:48)

Por aqui a noite foi bem abafada e tropical, talvez a primeira noite tropical deste Verão.

Gafanha da Nazaré
Tmin: 21,2ºC @ 86%HR


----------



## ruka (15 Ago 2011 às 15:45)

boa tarde...

tarde com sol, 23ºC mas com HR elevada a provocar sensação térmica desagradável


----------



## Snifa (15 Ago 2011 às 20:05)

Boas tardes, 

dia de céu muito nublado durante a madrugada e manhã, com alguma chuva, acumulando *1.3 mm*, durante a tarde o céu limpou...temperaturas agradáveis, mas com humidades elevadas...

*Actual
*
temp:20.4ºc ( mínima *18.3 ºc* ) ( máxima *24.8ºc* )

Vento WNW: 11 Km/h

Humidade:84 %

Pressão: 1015.4 hpa


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Ago 2011 às 23:00)

Boa noite

De noite ainda chuviscou mas não acumulou. 
A partir do final da manhã o céu foi-se aliviando da sua capa de nuvens, tendo terminado a tarde com céu limpo.
A tarde já foi marcada por algum calor, tendo a humidade relativa alta aumentado a sensação de desconforto térmico.
Agora a noite vai relativamente fresca.

Dados de hoje e atuais: 






Boa semana (e boas férias de for esse o caso)


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Ago 2011 às 23:15)

Boa noite,

Dia que fez várias caretas, mas até esteve uma tarde agradável...a máxima chegou até aos *24,9ºC*...
Entretanto com a noite a temperatura foi baixando e até à meia-noite ainda teremos a mínima diária...actuais *18,6ºC*...


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Ago 2011 às 13:14)

Bom dia a todos,

Céu muito nublado nesta altura, já registei 23,5ºC...nesta altura com *22,9ºC* e 74% de humidade relativa...
Mais um dia de praia fraquinho, pelo menos em relação ao bronze
Durante a madrugada mínima de *17,1ºC*...


----------



## João Soares (16 Ago 2011 às 15:44)

Bom Dia! 

Extremos do dia 13.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 22,3ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16,0ºC

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *75%*


Extremos do dia 14.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 23,3ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 17,8ºC

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *72%*



Extremos do dia 15.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 24,3ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 17,3ºC

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *82%*


----------



## João Soares (16 Ago 2011 às 15:48)

Boa Tarde! 

_*Canidelo*_

Temperatura Mínima: 16,7ºC
Nevoeiro e morrinha.
*17,9ºC* e *98%*


_*Aveiro*_

Temperatura Mínima: 18,0ºC
Nevoeiro e morrinha, igualmente como em Canidelo.
*19,5ºC* e *87%*


----------



## João Soares (16 Ago 2011 às 17:12)

Até agora, a máxima em Canidelo, não passou dos 19,2ºC 
Que rico dia de ... Outubro. 

Actualmente, nevoeiro.
*18,2ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.

Em Aveiro, o cenário é o mesmo. Nevoeiro embora já menos denso que ao início da tarde.
*19,8ºC* e *85%* de humidade relativa.


Só uma curiosidade, já há imensas folhas caídas no chão, parece que chegamos ao Outono.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Ago 2011 às 17:58)

Manutenção de tempo encoberto, embora aqui um pouco mais para o interior o nevoeiro não se faz sentir...
Muito embora o dia tenha sido fresco, por volta da hora do almoço ainda atingi os *23,8ºC*...
Este Agosto salvo aqueles dias de algum calor tem sido fraquinho para quem gosta de praia...sem nortada mas também sem sol nem calor...

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 22,4ºC
Pressão: 1014,3hPa
Humidade relativa: 73%
Vento: fraco de NW*


----------



## Veterano (16 Ago 2011 às 18:28)

Pelo Aviz também nevoeiro todo o santo dia, por vezes mais baixo, neste momento mais alto.

  Temperatura a variar entre os 19º e os 23º.


----------



## João Soares (16 Ago 2011 às 18:29)

Vocês estão com temperaturas bem altas 

Por Canidelo, estão *17,5ºC* actuais.


----------



## Veterano (16 Ago 2011 às 18:45)

João Soares disse:


> Vocês estão com temperaturas bem altas



  Este nevoeiro dilui-se com o afastamento do mar, e a temperatura sobe proporcionalmente. 

  Aqui no Aviz vislumbro algum céu azul, mas nem consigo ver a zona litoral de Matosinhos, debaixo de um nevoeiro baixo e cerrado.


----------



## Snifa (16 Ago 2011 às 22:01)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto por nuvens baixas ( morrinhou ligeiramente de manhã), algum nevoeiro ao fim da tarde..

*Actual
*
temp: 16.7 ºc ( mínima *15.4 ºc* ) ( máxima *20.4 ºc* )

Vento WSW: 11 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.6 hpa

Humidade: 96 %

Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas..


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Ago 2011 às 23:37)

Boa noite

Dia de céu encoberto até cerca das 10h da manhã, altura em que as nuvens começaram lentamente a dar espaço ao sol.
De tarde o céu apresentou-se limpo (com alguma neblina) e o vento que era calmo passou a soprar fraco (ocasionalmente moderado de *SO*)
Agora pela noite o céu voltou a ficar muito nublado a encoberto e o vento acalmou.

Dados de hoje e atuais:


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2011 às 01:45)

Extremos do dia 16.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 19,2ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16,8ºC

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *98%*

Nevoeiro e morrinha, que belo dia de Agosto. 

--

Actualmente, vento fraco de NO.
*17,6ºC* e *98%* de humidade.


----------



## Veterano (17 Ago 2011 às 09:10)

Bom dia. Para já muitas nuvens e nevoeiro, com 18,6º.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Ago 2011 às 17:06)

Boa tarde,

Dia começou muito nublado, nuvens médias com um tom ameaçador mas que entretanto com o passar das horas deram lugar a céu limpo, muito embora continue tempo fresco aqui no nosso cantinho...
Mínima de *16,8ºC* às 7h07...
Máxima de *21,6ºC* às 12h20...

Por agora já abaixo dos 20ºC...actuais *19,8ºC*...


----------



## Skizzo (17 Ago 2011 às 22:18)

Bela **rda de verão este ano, é apenas o que tenho a dizer.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Ago 2011 às 22:44)

Skizzo disse:


> Bela AÇOrda de verão este ano, é apenas o que tenho a dizer.




De facto este verão vai uma bela açorda.
Mas como prato típico Português há sempre quem goste.
Se para quem ainda não teve férias não é muito mau este verão, já para quem as gozou ou goza na nossa linda costa nortenha isto anda muito fraquinho.

Mas atenção: verões destes não os há com muita frequência mas também não serão assim tão raros.
A poucos quilómetros da costa nota-se de facto a forte influência marítima com temperaturas frescas e elevada humidade relativa com as nebulosidades constantes (nuvens baixas, nevoeiros, neblinas).
Agora em Agosto as nortadas não foram muito fortes - em Julho sim, foram muito fortes e constantes...
Por aqui, a uns bons 25-30 km da linha marítima também sofremos a influência atlântica mas ainda assim os dias tem sido agradáveis, com boas máximas e mínimas algo frescas mas que tem permitido bons sonos.

Não se pode agradar a todos é certo. Paciência...estamos em portugal banhado pelo atlântico e moramos neste cantinho do noroeste que nos prega estas partidas.

------------
O dia começou muito nublado dando lugar ao sol radioso durante a manhã.
Agora a noite vai fresca mas o céu mantêm-se limpo.

Dados de hoje e atuais:


----------



## Snifa (17 Ago 2011 às 22:44)

Boas noites,

dia de céu por vezes nublado em especial durante a manhã, temperaturas agradáveis.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 16.1 ºc ( mínima *15.9ºc* ) ( máxima *21.8 ºc* )

Vento : WNW:10 Km/h

Pressão:1014.9 hpa

Humidade: 89%

Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas neste momento.


----------



## Veterano (17 Ago 2011 às 22:59)

Sem dúvida um dia agradável, depois de uma manhã algo nublada.

  De tarde, céu limpo, com vento de noroeste que não se pode considerar de nortada.


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2011 às 23:45)

Extremos dia 17.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 20,9ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 17,3ºC

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *71%*

---

Actualmente, vento nulo.
*17,5ºC* e *98%*


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Ago 2011 às 01:44)

A noite vai calma, com 16,6ºC e 90% de humidade relativa...está fresco lá fora...


----------



## mns87 (18 Ago 2011 às 13:35)

Boa tarde.Já são visíveis umas nuvens cirrus,talvez um sinal que mau tempo poderá vir no fim de semana.


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/dsc00007nq.jpg/


----------



## João Soares (18 Ago 2011 às 13:50)

Boa Tarde! 

*Canidelo*

Temperatura Mínima: 16,1ºC
Como já algum tempo que não tenho registado nenhuma rajada, deduzo que o WD esteja a impedir que o dados de vento vão para o WU.
*20,5ºC* e *86%* de humidade.


*Aveiro*

Temperatura Mínima: 15,2ºC
Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado (16 km/h) de ONO.
*23,0ºC* e *73%* de humidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Ago 2011 às 15:14)

"Boa tarde.Já são visíveis umas nuvens cirrus,talvez um sinal que *mau tempo* poderá vir no fim de semana."
*mns87*

Olá e bem vindo!

Para já ainda nos ficamos apenas com escassa nebulosidade alta. A depressão que nos poderá trazer alguma precipitação está a sudoeste de nós, ainda bastante afastada da nossa costa nortenha.
Ainda não há certezas em relação à quantidade de precipitação que possa cair por cá. E falta saber se cairá mesmo...poderão haver zonas com precipitação e zonas sem precipitação.
Temos de ir acompanhando em tempo real a evolução desta depressão.









--------
Para já o tempo vai algo abafado, com vento fraco a moderado variável.

Dados atuais:


----------



## João Soares (18 Ago 2011 às 20:43)

Boa Tarde! 

Hoje foi um dia em que vento rodou de todos os quadrantes, fazendo com que a temperatura oscilasse bastante, como podem ver pelos gráficos abaixo:






Temperatura Máxima: 22,2ºC
Por agora, céu pouco nublado e vento de Oeste.
*18,1ºC* e *98%* de humidade.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Ago 2011 às 20:52)

Esta madrugada bem fresco por aqui...mínima de *14,9ºC*...
O dia pautou-se por céu nublado essencialmente por cirrus, temperatura dentro dos valores dos últimos dias...
Por agora com *19,3ºC* e *80%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (18 Ago 2011 às 22:07)

Boas noites, 

dia agradável com algumas nuvens altas.

*Actual
*
temp: 17.0ºc ( mínima *13.9ºc* ) ( máxima *23.9ºc* )

Vento S: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1011.7 hpa

Humidade: 93%

Amanhã será um dia mais quente, depois talvez tenhamos alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no fim de semana...


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2011 às 00:27)

Extremos do dia 18.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 22,2ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16,1ºC

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *74%*

--

Actualmente, *17,0ºC* e *98%* de humidade.


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2011 às 13:53)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 15,1ºC
Céu pouco nublado e vento de Sul.
*23,3ºC* e *69%* de humidade.


----------



## Snifa (19 Ago 2011 às 18:58)

Boas tardes, 

tempo abafado, céu com algumas nuvens altas.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 24.8ºc ( mínima *15.3ºc* ) ( máxima *29.1 ºc* )

Vento: WNW: 5 Km/h

Pressão:1013.6 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 69 %

Amanhã é de esperar uma  nova subida de temperatura..


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2011 às 19:54)

Boa tarde! 

Alguns cirrus e vento  nulo.
*22.5ºC* e *77%* de humidade.

Por Canidelo, a temperatura não excedeu os 24.2ºC


----------



## Snifa (19 Ago 2011 às 22:53)

Boas, 

mudança na direcção do vento para o quadrante Leste e a temperatura está a subir...ainda *26.6 ºc* a esta hora, mais quente que ao fim da tarde...

Vento ENE:5 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.3 hpa

Humidade: 48 %

A continuar assim a mínima de amanhã irá ser tropical...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Ago 2011 às 23:13)

Boa noite.

O dia foi marcado pela subida de temperatura e por se apresentar com alguma nebulosidade alta.
Hoje a sensação era de um dia com sol de "trovoada"
Agora pela noite, quase a sair do "tropical" sente-se apenas uma aragem de NNE. Parece que amanhã a temperatura poderá subir mais um bocadito...

Dados actuais e extremos de hoje:


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Ago 2011 às 23:46)

Onde eu estou em Vilamoura já troveja e cai relampagos com uma temperatura de 28ºC.

Esperamos uma tempestade algarvia a caminho.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Ago 2011 às 00:30)

Pelo Porto dia quente, mas passei a tarde em Guimarães e lá os termómetros registaram 35ºC...ar muito abafado...
Por aqui a máxima ficou-se pelos 26,6ºC...nada de especial que é compreensível pela proximidade oceânica...

Esta noite promete ser tropical...


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2011 às 04:18)

Extremos do dia 19.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 25.9ºC [23h31]
Temperatura Mínima: 15.0ºC [07h14]

--

Por agora, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de SE.
*20.4ºC* e *90%* de humidade.


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2011 às 11:07)

Bom Dia! 

A pensar que iria ter uma mínima tropical, a temperatura desceu aos 19,6ºC.

Céu nublado e vento fraco de NE.
Já vou com *30.2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2011 às 12:19)

Olá, novamente! 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NE.
*31.6ºC* e *30%* de humidade.


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2011 às 12:37)

Boas tardes, 

que tempo mais abafado.. céu muito nublado e escuro, "tempo de trovoada" como dirão os mais velhos...

*Actual

*
temp: 30.8 ºc ( mínima *20.4 ºc* )

Vento : ENE: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.3 hpa ( a descer acentuadamente)

Humidade:40 %


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2011 às 12:56)

Por alguns segundos caíram umas pingas grossas muito espaçadas ..

*31.2ºc*... abafadíssimo, parece tempo tropical...


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2011 às 12:57)

Já atingi os 32.8ºC de máxima.

No entanto, o vento rodou para Oeste com rajadas de 22 kmh a temperatura caí dos 32.8ºC para os 31.2ºC e depois para os 30.4ºC.
A humidade subiu dos 28% para os 34%.

Com actualizações sucessivas, sigo com *29.9ºC* e *36%* de humidade.


----------



## Fi (20 Ago 2011 às 13:02)

O céu vai cair-nos em cima da cabeça, por Toutatis!

Abafadíssimo, 31,2ºC. Ainda chegou aos 32,5ºC.

A mínima foi tropical 21,3ºC. 

Não abana uma folha.


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2011 às 13:08)

E a queda continua.

*28.7ºC* com *41%* de humidade.
O vento por enquanto é nulo.


----------



## Stinger (20 Ago 2011 às 13:18)

Realmente está bem abafado , pensava eu que iria para a praia apanhar sol 


Será que vamos ter festa ??


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2011 às 13:22)

E já vou com *25.1ºC* e *52%* de humidade. 
O vento voltou soprando de SO/S.


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2011 às 13:35)

A temperatura, em 42 minutos, caiu 10.3ºC. 

Estou com *22.6ºC* e *70%*


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Ago 2011 às 13:47)

Por cá já andou nos 33.8 e baixou agora ligeiramente


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2011 às 13:49)

A temperatura desceu até 20.9ºC 

De momento, céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SE.
*21.4ºC* e *81%* de humidade.


----------



## Stinger (20 Ago 2011 às 13:54)

Começou a chover por aqui .


Nota : Incendio aqui em sao pedro já grandito , com o aumento do vento temo que aquilo alastre imenso


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Ago 2011 às 13:54)

João Soares disse:


> A temperatura desceu até 20.9ºC
> 
> De momento, céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SE.
> *21.4ºC* e *81%* de humidade.



Fonix, por aqui calmo, isto quer dizer que a coisa deve estar a chegar aqui
31.1C e 44% de RH


----------



## filipept (20 Ago 2011 às 14:22)

Por aqui caíram algumas pingas durante uns 2 minutos. Foi bastante interessante uma vez que ainda estão 32º.
Durante esses minutos deu para experimentar uma certa "tropicalidade" que estará já associada a este evento.
A ver se chove mais um pouco ainda com a temperatura alta


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Ago 2011 às 14:24)

Por cá tem caido a temperatura a 0,1ºC por cada minuto, ventos de sul...


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2011 às 14:35)

A temperatura já sobe novamente. 
Vento moderado de S.
*25.7ºC* e *59%* de humidade.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (20 Ago 2011 às 14:49)

João Soares disse:


> A temperatura já sobe novamente.
> Vento moderado de S.
> *25.7ºC* e *59%* de humidade.



Boa tarde Colega,

Por cá houve há cerca de 20mns, uma rajada de vento de Sul bastante forte que começou a atrapalhar as coisas na rua mas felizmente sem estragos, árvores a torcer por todos os lados e bastante folhas e pó a voar. Posso dizer que essa rajada foi muito semelhante a umas das que me lembro de ver quando passou por cá a tempestade Xynthia em fevereiro do ano passado.

De salientar que com essa rajada de vento a temperatura desceu de forma significativa em poucos minutos (passou para 29.8ºC).

Temp. Actual (A subir): 31.2ºC

H.R: 42%

Pressão: 1016Hpa


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2011 às 15:52)

Não pensei que com uma descida tão acentuada a temperatura pudesse subir "tanto", estando actualmente com *29.1ºC* e *40%* de humidade.
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento é nulo.

Sinceramente, acho que isto está a ser um autêntico fiasco.


----------



## filipept (20 Ago 2011 às 16:20)

Por aqui voltou o sol e céu com poucas nuvens. A temperatura voltou a subir, 35º. Interessante a constante subida e descida da pressão.


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2011 às 16:29)

Que valente subida. 

Actualmente, estão *31.2ºC* e *32%* de humidade.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Ago 2011 às 17:04)

Mas que dia abafado...mínima de *19,7ºC*...entretanto já chegou aos *32,1ºC*...depois foi baixando tal como em Canidelo, agora novamente nos 31,0ºC e 40% de humidade relativa..
Para já só nuvens altas espaçadas no céu...


----------



## Fi (20 Ago 2011 às 17:08)

33ºC, sem vento, céu limpo com pouquíssimas nuvens a leste.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Ago 2011 às 17:25)

Actuais 32,0C...em subida...


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2011 às 17:25)

MarioCabral disse:


> Actuais 32,0C...em subida...



Em Canidelo *32.7ºC* com tendência de subida.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Ago 2011 às 17:58)

Já chegamos aos 32,3ºC..


----------



## jpmartins (20 Ago 2011 às 18:38)

Boa tarde

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento fraco, ainda não choveu. Muito calor, com a max. a chegar aos 33.8ºC, neste momento tempo muito abafado 32.4ºC.


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2011 às 18:44)

Completamente estagnado nos *32.7ºC* e *28%* de humidade.
Vento de Leste.


----------



## Fi (20 Ago 2011 às 19:10)

33,9ºC... Dantesco! Vento moderado de Leste.


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2011 às 19:47)

Céu cada vez mais nublado.
*31.9ºC* e *30%* de humidade.
Vento de Este.


----------



## Veterano (20 Ago 2011 às 23:53)

Ainda 28,5º junto à praia, em Matosinhos.


----------



## ruka (20 Ago 2011 às 23:57)

Veterano disse:


> Ainda 28,5º junto à praia, em Matosinhos.



de facto noite muito quente... só com ar condicionado


----------



## jpmartins (21 Ago 2011 às 00:08)

Por aqui 26.7ºC, muito calor.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Ago 2011 às 01:16)

Mas que bafo de noite...o que vai valendo é o vento para refrescar um pouco...actuais *26,3ºC*...


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2011 às 01:46)

Boa Noite, Pessoal Quente! 

Extremos do dia 20.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 32.8ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 19.6ºC

Média composta: *26.7ºC*

--

Até agora, a máxima em Canidelo, foi de *28.9ºC* às 01h20.
Devagar, devagarinho a temperatura vai descendo com o vento a soprar de Oeste.

*25.8ºC* e *52%*


----------



## Fi (21 Ago 2011 às 01:50)

E despeço-me com 27ºC e vento de Leste. Abençoado AC.


----------



## Stinger (21 Ago 2011 às 03:19)

Estava 26 graus em matosinhos , vim á pouco de lá , aproveitei ainda dei uns belos mergulhos


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2011 às 12:42)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 21.1ºC

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de SE.
*22.2ºC* e *94%* de humidade.


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2011 às 16:03)

Às 11h, a temperatura atingiu os *27.0ºC*, no entanto, a máxima foi às 1h40 com 28.9ºC. 
A partir daí, a temperatura desceu e manteve-se praticamente constante desde o início da tarde.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Sul.
*22.2ºC* e *89%*


----------



## aikkoset (21 Ago 2011 às 17:30)

Boa tarde a todos
Depois de um dia aborrecido com céu bastante nublado eis que aparece o 1º trovão audivel a SW, temp atual 26.7ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2011 às 17:33)

Boa Tarde! 

Finalmente, que chove em Canidelo. Já se ouviu o primeiro trovão.
*22.6ºC* e *84%*


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2011 às 17:41)

Chuva moderada e trovoada 
A Célula continua a crescer.

*21.9ºC* e *89%*


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2011 às 17:50)

E já tenho *2,1 mm*.
Continua a chover e a trovejar.


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2011 às 18:03)

Uma pausa na chuva, enquanto a trovoada vai caminhando para Norte lentamente.
Actualmente, sigo com *21,1ºC* e *93%* de humidade.

Acumulado até ao momento: *4,3 mm*

Veremos se ainda teremos mais festa.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Ago 2011 às 18:06)

Fogo a Pilar ontem atingiu 37,6ºC, mesmo a minima que costumam ser frescas foi mais alta que em P.Rubras.


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2011 às 18:44)

Aí está ela, chuva por vezes forte e trovoada! 

Vários relâmpagos visíveis para S/SE.Muito escuro!

Algumas gotas são enormes!


----------



## frusko (21 Ago 2011 às 18:55)

boa tarde chuva moderada e trovoadade muito forte parecem bombas nunca vi


----------



## frusko (21 Ago 2011 às 18:58)

frusko disse:


> boa tarde chuva moderada e trovoadade muito forte parecem bombas nunca vi  impresionante


oa alarmes dispararam todos chuva mais intensa


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2011 às 19:02)

Deu um Trovão bem forte aqui perto!! Grande ribombar....


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2011 às 19:03)

Relâmpagos frequentes e próximos. Os trovões ouvem-se lindamente. 

20,6ºC actuais e 98% de humidade, aqui em Canidelo.


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2011 às 19:07)

Agora está a ficar muito activo, para SE  é um relâmpago a cada segundo sensivelmente! Céu muito escuro , vai chovendo fraco


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Ago 2011 às 19:07)

Por aqui calmo, 21.2ºC, 77HR e vento SE fracote...
Chuva para já nada, mas era bom que viesse para lavar a EM


----------



## Teles (21 Ago 2011 às 19:10)




----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2011 às 19:27)

E a trovoada não pára!


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Ago 2011 às 19:27)

Divagando, naquela EM de Melgaço deve estar quase a nevar....


----------



## frusko (21 Ago 2011 às 19:47)

novamente chuva moderada e trovoada


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2011 às 19:49)

Agora, trovoada a Oeste!


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Ago 2011 às 19:50)

Por aqui nada....


----------



## frusko (21 Ago 2011 às 20:05)

muita chuva muita trovoada novamente e parece me algum granizo pelo meio agora chuva intensa

 chuva muito intensa trovoada como nunca vi


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2011 às 20:06)

Segundo notícia RTP de última hora - há um morto e vários feridos em Celorico de Basto devido ao temporal....

por aqui vai trovejando esporádicamente......


----------



## frusko (21 Ago 2011 às 20:14)

Snifa eu moro em fafe que e perto e aqui vai um temporal incrivel chuva  e cada relâmpago sem parar que ate os meus pais que ja tem uma idade que estao  espantados com tal


----------



## frusko (21 Ago 2011 às 20:24)

21/8


18:59

CELORICO DE BASTO

 BRAGA

19:00 Queda de palco de festa da Nossa Sra. do Calvelo. 

feridos 4 
mortos 1

http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/Ocorrencias.aspx
infelizmente ja a uma vitima


----------



## DMartins (21 Ago 2011 às 20:28)

Por Guimaraes trovoada com fartura e chove moderado.


----------



## GabKoost (21 Ago 2011 às 20:28)

Após 2 horas de ameaças brandas, agora sim, chegou a chuva.

Finalmente! 

A trovoada esta ainda está longe. No entanto, deixo-a de bom grado para os outros. A água, tão preciosa, é que me interessa!


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2011 às 20:34)

De novo relâmpagos a SE , vai chovendo fraco

Ainda há momentos umas nuvens de base baixa avançaram rapidamente de SE  , registei rajadas bruscas de vento de 45/50 Km/h de E/SE

*Dados actuais:
*
temp: 19.1 ºc ( mínima do dia ) ( máxima *26.9ºc* )

Vento SE: 15 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.5 hpa

Humidade: 95 %

Precipitação: *4 mm*


----------



## N_Fig (21 Ago 2011 às 20:35)

Em viagem até ao aeroporto para ir levar um familiar, tenho a registar chuva muito forte a partir das 6 até que voltei por volta das 7 no Porto e em Gaia, com temperaturas entre os 20ºC e os 21ºC.


----------



## frusko (21 Ago 2011 às 20:39)

trovoada forte o barulho e incrivel


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2011 às 20:53)

Agora vários relâmpagos a SW de uma célula que cresceu mesmo sobre o mar, é trovoada em quase  todas as direcções...


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2011 às 21:04)

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...o de Basto&Option=Interior&content_id=1958084


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2011 às 21:22)

Acompanhamento por radar (Zona Norte):

Meteo Galicia

Em áreas de grande declive ou de confluência de linhas de água podem ocorrer situações de cheias repentinas. E isso é frequente acontecer também nas regiões que hoje vão permanecer debaixo de temporal. A situação só tenderá a melhor a partir da tarde de amanhã.

Vários sítios do norte e centro podem estar sem energia eléctrica, devido às trovoadas.


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2011 às 21:23)

Grande relâmpago e Trovão fortíssimo agora mesmo!


----------



## N_Fig (21 Ago 2011 às 21:24)

Gerofil disse:


> Acompanhamento por radar (Zona Norte):
> 
> Meteo Galicia
> 
> Vários sítios do norte e centro podem estar sem energia eléctrica, devido às trovoadas.



O jogo entre o Paços e a União em Paços de Ferreira perdeu a iluminação elétrica devido à trovoada e o jogo teve que ser finalizado com luz natural, que era muita pouca devido à hora tardia e ao céu carregado.


----------



## Fi (21 Ago 2011 às 21:24)

Tarde memorável.

No Parque da Cidade estava um tempo abafado. Saí de casa com 26,3ºC. Perto das 17h30, começaram a ouvir-se relâmpagos ao longe e nem cinco minutos depois, começa a chover. A imagem de dezenas de pessoas a correrem com os rissóis na mão foi qualquer coisa de extraordinário.

A chuva continuou. Já em Matosinhos, apanhei mais trovoada. Um relâmpago caiu bem perto do Ikea. A chuva caía fraca mas sem parar.

Aqui na Granja, o  termómetro marca 21ºC mas a sensação térmica é de muito mais. Continua a chuva e a trovoada, com trovões e relâmpagos espaçados. As casas estão quentes e não me lembro de suar tanto sem fazer nada.


----------



## filipept (21 Ago 2011 às 21:28)

Porque aqui chove, sem vento e com trovoada ao longe.


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2011 às 21:30)

Começa a chover forte e grosso!

Pingas enormes fazem muito barulho!


----------



## Knyght (21 Ago 2011 às 21:35)

Ouve-se relâmpagos no estádio AXA...


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2011 às 21:37)

Snifa disse:


> Grande relâmpago e Trovão fortíssimo agora mesmo!



Em Canidelo, também foi possível ouvir esse trovão! A luz até tremeu.
Chove moderado e o vento sopra fraco de N.
*20.7ºC* e *98%*


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Ago 2011 às 21:42)

Por cá 0,6mm, mas nada demais


----------



## rfilipeg (21 Ago 2011 às 21:54)

Ora boa noite.

Sou novo aqui neste fórum e estou a gostar imenso. Não tenho formação nem "linguagem de meteorologista", apenas sou curioso sobre as "coisas do tempo".
Adoro trovoadas, estou sempre ansioso que passe uma trovoada aqui por Gondomar (onde resido).

Eu inscrevi-me neste fórum não só para tirar dúvidas mas também para dar a minha opinião.

Há cerca de 20 minutos vi um relâmpago enorme a rasgar os céus, fantástico. Pena é só ter sido um.

Queria perguntar, sei que é difícil, qual é a probabilidade de ocorrer uma trovoada aqui para a região do Porto, durante este noite e madrugada?


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2011 às 22:12)

Está potente:








A animação da tarde:







Descargas eléctricas:


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2011 às 23:05)

rfilipeg disse:


> Queria perguntar, sei que é difícil, qual é a probabilidade de ocorrer uma trovoada aqui para a região do Porto, durante este noite e madrugada?



É possível que haja mais algumas, mas à medida que as horas vão passando a instabilidade vai-se movendo para NE pois a depressão em altura vai indo e enfraquecendo nessa direcção até ser absorvida pelo cavado já quase em França.


----------



## rfilipeg (21 Ago 2011 às 23:09)

Vince disse:


> É possível que haja mais algumas, mas à medida que as horas vão passando a instabilidade vai-se movendo para NE pois a depressão em altura vai indo e enfraquecendo nessa direcção até ser absorvida pelo cavado já quase em França.



Obrigado pela explicação.

Vamos a ver no que dá, só o tempo o dirá.


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2011 às 23:30)

Boa Noite!

Até agora, a mínima é de 20.0ºC

Chove fraco e o vento sopra fraco de quadrante N.
*20.3ºC* e *98%* de humidade.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Ago 2011 às 23:34)

Mas que final de tarde interessante...eu tive o privilégio de ver o festival de trovoada de bem alto, contudo com o senão que estava a trabalhar...
Acho que esperar mais que isto era pedir muito...
Por aqui foi acumulando, não muito mas mesmo assim já rendeu 4,0mm até agora...

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 19,8ºC
Pressão relativa: 1013,5hPa
Humidade relativa: 88%
Vento: fraco de este*


----------



## rfilipeg (21 Ago 2011 às 23:47)

Neste momento vejo, a Sudoeste de Gondomar, relâmpagos e a Oeste também relâmpagos, a cada 10 segundos. Devem de ser umas 2 células.

Oxalá que cheguem aqui ao litoral!!


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2011 às 23:50)

Ainda há relâmpagos a N e NE , mas muito distantes..

vai chovendo fraco com gotas médias..

neste momento mínima do dia *18.4 ºc *

Precipitação *5.8 mm*


----------



## Stinger (22 Ago 2011 às 00:02)

Por aqui exactamente a mesma coisa , vai chovendo .


Será que podemos ter algo á noite ou amanha ?

abcs


----------



## rfilipeg (22 Ago 2011 às 00:07)

Stinger disse:


> Por aqui exactamente a mesma coisa , vai chovendo .
> 
> 
> Será que podemos ter algo á noite ou amanha ?
> ...



Eu gostava, acho que está a cair uma valente trovoada em Coimbra. Talvez os clarões que se vêem são de lá!

Espero bem que haja uma trovoadinha, pelo menos aqui pertinho!


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Ago 2011 às 00:09)

Stinger disse:


> Por aqui exactamente a mesma coisa , vai chovendo .
> 
> 
> Será que podemos ter algo á noite ou amanha ?
> ...



Caros colegas do litoral norte, a noite avizinha-se desinteressante comparada com a tarde...o satélite não vislumbra nada.
A não ser que haja o crescimento de algumas células (algo em que não acredito) a noite será calma, alguns chuviscos e clarões mais para NE...


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Ago 2011 às 00:11)

rfilipeg disse:


> Eu gostava, acho que está a cair uma valente trovoada em Coimbra. Talvez os clarões que se vêem são de lá!
> 
> Espero bem que haja uma trovoadinha, pelo menos aqui pertinho!



Sim, há uma célula isolada a norte de Coimbra e os clarões serão certamente de lá...mas parece-me estar a perder força e a dispersar energia...


----------



## Stinger (22 Ago 2011 às 00:12)

Tambem acredito mais nessa possibilidade .


Mais uma vez o site im incapaz de registar as descargas , o radar da serra da freita já deveria estar operacional , mas nada ...


Hoje tive azar de estar no trabalho e nada ver 

Tive pena de nao assistir á trovoada que se abateu sob a cidade


----------



## rfilipeg (22 Ago 2011 às 00:17)

MarioCabral disse:


> Sim, há uma célula isolada a norte de Coimbra e os clarões serão certamente de lá...mas parece-me estar a perder força e a dispersar energia...



É pena. Mas outras oportunidades virão.


----------



## aikkoset (22 Ago 2011 às 00:19)

Boa noite!
  -Por cá noite agradável com cheirinho a terra molhada, alguns clarões ao longe que penso ser do fogo de artifício das romarias
  temp. atual 24.5º


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Ago 2011 às 00:20)

rfilipeg disse:


> É pena. Mas outras oportunidades virão.



Se não for neste Verão, como seguidor atento da meteorologia vais reparar que quando menos se espera por vezes temos episódios bem interessantes...
O dia de hoje faz-me lembrar Verão de há dez anos com final de tarde de grande intensidade eléctrica...algo não muito comum em especial no litoral...


----------



## Snifa (22 Ago 2011 às 00:23)

Esses clarões que se vêm para Sul/SW devem ser de uma pequena célula ali na zona de Aveiro , mais junto à costa..isto olhando ao satélite...também acho que vai perder energia...


----------



## Gongas (22 Ago 2011 às 00:24)

MarioCabral disse:


> Sim, há uma célula isolada a norte de Coimbra e os clarões serão certamente de lá...mas parece-me estar a perder força e a dispersar energia...



Confirmo, cerca de 3 horas com um festival electrico!! eram relampagos por todos os lados. Agora afasta-se para Norte.


----------



## Stinger (22 Ago 2011 às 00:25)

MarioCabral disse:


> Se não for neste Verão, como seguidor atento da meteorologia vais reparar que quando menos se espera por vezes temos episódios bem interessantes...
> O dia de hoje faz-me lembrar Verão de há dez anos com final de tarde de grande intensidade eléctrica...algo não muito comum em especial no litoral...



Acho que me lembro desse dia , estava ceu limpo , de repente levante se um vendaval e nem sabia do que era até que olho para a zona de gondomar e grande celula negra cheia de relampagos ao segundo , e vento cada vez mais forte , por sorte apanhei o autocarro para gondomar e lá apanhei com a celula , chovia muito mesmo e relampagos constantes . E consequente falha de energia eléctrica .


----------



## João Soares (22 Ago 2011 às 00:27)

Extremos do dia 21.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 28.9ºC [01h40]
Temperatura Mínima: 20.0ºC [22h24]

Temperatura Média Composta: *23.0ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *38%*

Humidade Média Composta: *77%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *5.3 mm*

---

Ainda caem algumas pingas e o vento sopra fraco de NE.
*20.3ºC* e *98%*


----------



## rfilipeg (22 Ago 2011 às 00:29)

MarioCabral disse:


> Se não for neste Verão, como seguidor atento da meteorologia vais reparar que quando menos se espera por vezes temos episódios bem interessantes...
> O dia de hoje faz-me lembrar Verão de há dez anos com final de tarde de grande intensidade eléctrica...algo não muito comum em especial no litoral...



Exacto. 
Mas isto de trovoadas aqui para o litoral norte é difícil. Tirando estas de hoje, que passaram de "raspão" aqui em Gondomar, a última trovoada que ocorreu, foi na Páscoa, repito aqui na zona do Gondomar. O facto, é que esta não é muito favorável a este fenómenos, não sei qual a razão, mas penso ser isso.

obs: os clarões cada vez mais próximos aqui de Gondomar, parece ter uma razoável actividade eléctrica esta célula.


----------



## João Soares (22 Ago 2011 às 00:54)

Snifa disse:


> Esses clarões que se vêm para Sul/SW devem ser de uma pequena célula ali na zona de Aveiro , mais junto à costa..isto olhando ao satélite...também acho que vai perder energia...



Essa pequena célula, fez com que a estação do IM da Universidade de Aveiro, acumulasse 4 mm.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Ago 2011 às 01:10)

Já começo a colocar algumas reticencias sobre o que disse...parece-me haver ali potencial a oeste da célula a juntar-se e a poder fazê-la crescer...


----------



## rfilipeg (22 Ago 2011 às 01:15)

MarioCabral disse:


> Já começo a colocar algumas reticencias sobre o que disse...parece-me haver ali potencial a oeste da célula a juntar-se e a poder fazê-la crescer...



Pois, parece que ainda vai haver animação aqui pelo litoral norte. Será?
Afinal a célula pequenina pode vir a dar as tais surpresas!

Vamos a ver no que dá.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Ago 2011 às 01:25)

Daqui a uma hora e meia devemos ter a célula a passar na zona do Porto...até lá é aguardar que ela cresça até cá chegar...
Mantém a chuva fraca que pouco mais tem acumulado...


----------



## rfilipeg (22 Ago 2011 às 01:34)

MarioCabral disse:


> Daqui a uma hora e meia devemos ter a célula a passar na zona do Porto...até lá é aguardar que ela cresça até cá chegar...
> Mantém a chuva fraca que pouco mais tem acumulado...



Uma pergunta, a célula está a crescer ou está estacionária?


----------



## Geiras (22 Ago 2011 às 01:34)

Então e fotos pessoal??


----------



## Marcos André (22 Ago 2011 às 01:36)

Boa noite a todos!! 
Por agora tudo muito mais calmo, já não vejo um relâmpago a mais 25 min. não esperava uma noite tão agitada como a que esteve muitos relâmpagos, e bem perto, alguns ainda apagaram as luzes. alguma chuva cerca de 1.5mm ontem e 3.7mm já hoje, a temperatura é de 20ºC e o vento é fraco. com tudo isto consegui fotografar alguns relâmpagos que vou aproveitar para vos mostrar. mas caiu agora um grande relâmpago que parece ser solitário. e é mesmo.


----------



## Marcos André (22 Ago 2011 às 01:37)

não foi de proposito Geiras! ahahahah


----------



## Geiras (22 Ago 2011 às 01:37)

Marcos André disse:


> não foi de proposito Geiras! ahahahah





Estão muito boas


----------



## Marcos André (22 Ago 2011 às 01:44)

Mais um forte relâmpago! a poucos km.


----------



## João Soares (22 Ago 2011 às 01:45)

A Estação Meteorológica de Aveiro continua a acumular, na última hora, mais 7 mm.

Com aquela célula estacionária já contabiliza *11 mm*.

--

Em Canidelo, chove fraco, mas por enquanto sem acumular.
*19.9ºC* e *98%*
O vento sopra fraco de ESE.


----------



## Marcos André (22 Ago 2011 às 01:45)

Geiras disse:


> Estão muito boas



obrigado


----------



## rfilipeg (22 Ago 2011 às 01:47)

João Soares disse:


> A Estação Meteorológica de Aveiro continua a acumular, na última hora, mais 7 mm.
> 
> Com aquela célula estacionária já contabiliza *11 mm*.
> 
> ...



Estou à espera dela aqui em Gondomar. Espero que se desenvolva para finalizar em grande.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Ago 2011 às 01:58)

rfilipeg disse:


> Estou à espera dela aqui em Gondomar. Espero que se desenvolva para finalizar em grande.



Parece-me estar a crescer mas com a tendência de se deslocar um pouco mais para este...talvez a festa seja mais para o Marão...mas tudo incerto ainda...


----------



## rfilipeg (22 Ago 2011 às 02:31)

MarioCabral disse:


> Parece-me estar a crescer mas com a tendência de se deslocar um pouco mais para este...talvez a festa seja mais para o Marão...mas tudo incerto ainda...



Consultando as últimas imagens de satélite, a célula penso que ja estará a dissipar-se e estará a dirigir para este.

Que pena.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Ago 2011 às 02:37)

rfilipeg disse:


> Consultando as últimas imagens de satélite, a célula penso que ja estará a dissipar-se e estará a dirigir para este.
> 
> Que pena.



Desta já não teremos muito mais que esperar...
Despeço-me com *19,6ºC* e mais *0,5mm* acumulados desde as 0h...


----------



## Veterano (22 Ago 2011 às 08:55)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto, sem vento e 19,3º.

  Foi uma boa rega, aqui pelo litoral norte.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Ago 2011 às 09:09)

Por aqui durante a noite acumulou 1.8mm... muito nublado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Ago 2011 às 09:24)

Boas fotos Marcos André 
Parabéns


----------



## jpmartins (22 Ago 2011 às 09:28)

Bom dia

Que grande noite, pena não ter tido luz grande parte do evento, a estação foi abaixo porque não tinha pilhas, entre +/- 22h e as 2h choveu, trovoada, como já há muito tempo não via.


----------



## PauloSR (22 Ago 2011 às 10:24)

Bom dia a todos,

Estou de regresso, após umas merecidas férias  

De momento, nada de chuva. Porém, ela esteve presente, e de forma continua, até à bem pouco tempo atrás.

Continuação a todos


----------



## João Soares (22 Ago 2011 às 12:32)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 19.0ºC

Durante a noite, ainda acumulei *2.3 mm*.

Para já, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Oeste.
*21.5ºC* e *96%* de humidade.


----------



## CptRena (22 Ago 2011 às 12:58)

Bem há muito que não se via tanta animação. A célula que veio de Coimbra passou por aqui quase estacionária e descarregou bem tanto em precipitação (sem granizo) como em descargas eléctricas.

Estação IILHAVOG2:

Acumulado 21 Agosto: 4,3mm

Acumulado 22 Agosto: 27,4mm

Deve ter chovido mais, mas parece que a estação desistiu às 00:50 de actualizar no wunderground.
Começou por volta das 23:30 com a célula aproximar-se e a regalar os olhos com descargas eléctricas por todo o céu SE-SO.
Depois foi começar a chover e continuou com as descargas eléctricas e chuva até por volta das 01:30.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Ago 2011 às 15:03)

Boa tarde,

Dia de céu nublado mas com algumas abertas, no entanto durante a noite ainda foi acumulando, num total de 2,9mm...
Para já temperatura agradável com 24,9ºC...a máxima até agora!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Ago 2011 às 19:23)

Boa tarde, 
por Braga, tive um dia nublado, sem vento e com temperatura agradável, de resto nada de interessante a assinalar, excepto alguma chuva durante a madrugada e manhã, resultante de algumas nuvens que pairavam junto à costa.
Neste momento o sol espreita.


----------



## CptRena (22 Ago 2011 às 20:04)

Boas tardes,

O nevoeiro é agora a personagem principal na atmosfera por estas bandas. Foi entrando vindo de Oeste e já cobre aqui a zona.


----------



## Snifa (22 Ago 2011 às 21:52)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu nublado, diminuindo durante a tarde, alguma chuva de madrugada e manhã.

*Neste momento
*
temp: 17.9 ºc ( mínima *16.8ºc *) (máxima *23.8 ºc* )

Vento WNW: 7 Km/h

Pressão:1016.5 hpa

Humidade: 94 %

Precipitação: *2.8 mm*

Vão entrando nuvens baixas..


----------



## Veterano (23 Ago 2011 às 08:36)

Bom dia. Mais uma manhã de muitas nuvens e nevoeiro, a cacimbar e 17,8º.


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2011 às 15:05)

Extremos do dia 22.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 23,3ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 18,5ºC

Precipitação Acumulada: *2.3 mm*


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2011 às 15:16)

Estou novamente em Aveiro.

Temperatura Mínima: 18,8ºC
Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de NO.
*22,6ºC* e *71%* de humidade.

--

Temperatura Mínima: 17,7ºC
Em Canidelo, o vento sopra fraco de NO.
*20,1ºC* e *89%* de humidade.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Ago 2011 às 18:48)

Boas tardes,  
mais um dia fresco por estas bandas, sem sol quase todo o dia e algo ventoso.
Neste momento surgem algumas abertas e o vento sopra moderado de NW.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Ago 2011 às 19:08)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia fresco neste verão bem tipicamente nortenho, a mínima foi de *17,1ºC*...
Durante a manhã céu muito nublado, mas com o passar do dia foram surgindo abertas e neste momento o sol embora timidamente tem-se mostrado...máxima de *22,5ºC*...

Por agora sigo com *18,8ºc*, humidade nos 74% e algum vento de NW...


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Ago 2011 às 20:56)

Está a ficar bem mais fresco lá fora e com humidade em crescendo...

*Dados actuais
*
*Temperatura: 17,2ºC
Humidade relativa: 84%
Pressão: 1017,3hPa
Vento: fraco de NW*


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Ago 2011 às 21:44)

Por cá 17.ºC com ventos de Norte


----------



## Snifa (23 Ago 2011 às 22:52)

Boas noites, 

um dia de céu geralmente muito nublado em especial durante a manhã..

*actual
*
temp: 15.6 c ( mínima do dia ) (máxima *20.9 ºc* )

Vento:NW:11 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.6 hpa

Humidade: 91 %

Céu pouco nublado, ambiente algo fresco..


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2011 às 00:27)

Extremos do dia 23.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 20,8ºC [16h30]
Temperatura Mínima: 17,2ºC  [23h33]

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *83%*

--

Por agora, o vento sopra fraco de Norte.
*17,0ºC* e *98%* de humidade


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Ago 2011 às 00:29)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> um dia de céu geralmente muito nublado em especial durante a manhã..
> 
> ...



Boa noite Snifa,

Temp. actual: 14.7ºC (Em queda)
H.R: 76%


----------



## Veterano (24 Ago 2011 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu limpo, algum nevoeiro mais para o interior, algo fresco (14,8º) e vento fraco.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2011 às 10:17)

Bom Dia!!!!


Manhã fresca com 18ºC, Céu limpo a ameaçar de nortada para esta tarde, porque está muito azul e vento fraco N.


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2011 às 14:04)

Bom Tarde! 

Hoje, registei a temperatura mais baixa deste Agosto, com 14,5ºC.

Sigo com vento fraco de NO.
*20,5ºC* e *68%* de humidade.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Ago 2011 às 17:49)

Boa tarde,

Manhã bastante luminosa com o nosso astro a brilhar, embora as temperaturas continuem amenas...mínima de *13,8ºC* durante a madrugada...
Máxima de *22,3ºC* ao início da tarde...agora sigo com *19,8ºC* e um "ventinho" moderado de NW...


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Ago 2011 às 18:02)

De destacar algumas mínimas desta noite já abaixo dos 10ºC:

- Arouca 8,7ºC
- Lamas de Mouro (pelo menos) 7ºC
- Ponte de Lima 9,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2011 às 21:26)

Boas Noites! 

*Canidelo* Estação

Temperatura Máxima: 21,2ºC
Vento fraco (7 kmh) de Norte.´
*18,2ºC* e *86%* de humidade relativa.


*Aveiro* Estação

Temperatura Máxima: 23,1ºC
Vento fraco (6 kmh) de NO.
*19,0ºC* e *79%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2011 às 23:03)

Boas noites, 

Dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, a madrugada foi fresca ( mínima *12.6 ºc* ) durante a tarde temperaturas agradáveis..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 16.1 ºc ( máxima *23.3 ºc* )

Vento: W: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.9 hpa

Humidade: 89 %


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Ago 2011 às 23:26)

Boa noite

Andei desaparecido deste espaço. A minha estação começou-me a dar problemas há dias, deixando de receber dados do sensor de temperatura e humidade.
Muitas horas passei a tentar contornar o problema a agora parece que estará resolvido (espero eu).
Para segurar o sensor dentro do *RS* (radiation shield) _caseiro_  tinha utilizado um *fio de metal envolvido por plástico* - fio de jardinagem - com um comprimento deveras considerável. Desmontei o RS e reposicionei o sensor com muito menos fio do que tinha usado até então. Voltei a colocar o RS no seu sítio e a partir daí deixei de ter quebras nos dados recebidos pela estação base.
Ao que parece fio metálicos por perto do sensor não são boa ideia e como tal deixo aqui este alerta.

----------------------------

A madrugada anterior foi fresca, quase outonal. Convêm não esquecer que estamos quase no final de Agosto...

O dia esteve agradável, com o sol a irradiar, foi quase primaveril.

Dados atuais e de hoje:


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2011 às 00:13)

Extremos do dia 24.Agosto.2011:

*Canidelo*

Temperatura Máxima: 21,2ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 14,5ºC

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *58%*


Actualmente, o vento sopra fraco de quadrante Sul.
*17,1ºC* *92%* de humidade relativa.


-----

*Aveiro*

Temperatura Máxima: 23,2ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 14,6ºC

Humidade Máxima: *96%*
Humidade Mínima: *55%*


Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
*18,6ºC* e *85%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Ago 2011 às 08:42)

Por cá agora 15.1C, mas de madrugada andou nos 13C e humidade a subir


----------



## Veterano (25 Ago 2011 às 08:46)

Bom dia. Céu com muitas nuvens e algum fresco (16,6º) constituem o menu de hoje.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Ago 2011 às 08:48)

Bom dia,

O dia começou já com céu muito nublado, parece mesmo que vamos ter chuva hoje...a mínima mais alta que no dia de ontem com *14,8ºC*...


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2011 às 12:20)

Bons Dias! 

*Canidelo* Estação

Temperatura Mínima: 14,8ºC
Vento fraco (11 kmh) de SO.
*20,7ºC* e *57%* de humidade relativa.


*Aveiro* Estação

Temperatura Mínima: 14,0ºC
Céu nublado e Vento fraco (9 kmh) de O.
*23,2ºC* e *64%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2011 às 13:46)

João Soares disse:


> Bons Dias!
> 
> *Canidelo* Estação
> 
> ...



E a temperatura tem estado em queda. 
Sigo com *17,7ºC* e *96%* de humidade. 
Vento moderado (14 kmh) de quadrante Sul.


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2011 às 13:57)

Recebi agora uma informação que está a chuviscar em Canidelo. 

*17,5ºC* e *96%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Veterano (25 Ago 2011 às 15:02)

João Soares disse:


> Recebi agora uma informação que está a chuviscar em Canidelo.



  Está correcto João, mas também em Rio Tinto. Chuva fraca, trazida pelo vento sul e 18,7º.

  Já parece início do Outono.


----------



## Skizzo (25 Ago 2011 às 19:03)

É juntamente com 2007 o pior Verão desde 2000.


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2011 às 20:58)

Estou de regresso a casa.

Começou a morrinhar. Que belo tempo assim 

*17.7ºC* e *96%*
O vento sopra moderado de SO.


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2011 às 21:20)

Boas noites, 

vai chovendo de forma moderada neste momento: *1.5 mm* acumulados.

*actual
*
temp: 16.1 ºc ( mínima *13.1ºc* ) ( máxima *20.9ºc* )

Vento SW: 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.8 hpa

Humidade: 95%

Dia de céu nublado, tornando-se encoberto ao fim da tarde...


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Ago 2011 às 21:36)

Por aqui já acumulou 3.0mm e a subir


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2011 às 21:40)

Boa Noite! 

Chove moderadamente e o vento sopra fraco de S.
*17.0ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.

Já tenho acumulado *2.2 mm*


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2011 às 21:48)

*4 mm* e continua a chuva por vezes moderada


----------



## jpmartins (25 Ago 2011 às 21:50)

Boa noite
Dia de céu muito nublado, chegou a chuviscar, mas nada de significante.
Tatual: 20.3ºC

Tmax.26.8ºC


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2011 às 22:08)

Já nos *5.3 mm* chove de forma persistente com gotas de tamanho médio...


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2011 às 22:17)

Snifa disse:


> Já nos *5.3 mm* chove de forma persistente com gotas de tamanho médio...



Em Canidelo, vai alternando. Às vezes chove moderadamente, como rapidamente muda para chuva muito fraca.
Levo *4.4 mm*


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2011 às 22:26)

*6 mm* e agora chove com intensidade!


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2011 às 23:07)

Snifa disse:


> *6 mm* e agora chove com intensidade!



Sigo com *5.4 mm*! 

Cada vez a chuva é mias fraca.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Ago 2011 às 23:19)

Boa noite

Tempo de chuva hoje, ao início da tarde com chuva fraca\chuvisco (sem acumulação) e agora pela noite com chuva fraca, por vezes moderada.
Ahhhh, que bom que sabe, parece-me aqueles "velhos" meses de Agosto de há 20\30 anos. A chuva fazia sempre a sua aparição, mesmo que entretanto o sol fosse omnipresente.
É este cantinho do Minho e do Douro Litoral no seu melhor (*e pior para quem está de férias, obviamente*).
Em perspectiva mais uma boa regadela ao cultivo (mormente o *vínico* - este não terá tanto grau este ano em virtude das temperaturas mais baixas que em anos anteriores...) diminuindo o "stress" hídrico na parte final do verão.

Dados de hoje e atuais:


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2011 às 23:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> É este cantinho do Minho e do Douro Litoral no seu melhor



Isso mesmo caro Aristocrata!

Por aqui volta a chover com alguma intensidade , sigo com *9 mm* acumulados


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Ago 2011 às 23:25)

Já com mais de 9mm e bem fresco...será que vai nevar?
16,2ºC e 90% de humidade relativa...que bela surpresa...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Ago 2011 às 23:27)

mas que inveja
quero viver no norte!!!


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2011 às 23:29)

MarioCabral disse:


> Já com mais de 9mm e bem fresco...*será que vai nevar?*
> 16,2ºC e 90% de humidade relativa...que bela surpresa...





Vai chovendo fraco e o vento sopra moderadamente.
*16.6ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.

Acumulado: *6.4 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Ago 2011 às 23:45)

Vai chovendo...*9,4 mm* até ao momento.
Mas que outono antecipado. Vai dar gosto adormecer com esta chuvinha.

Amanhã por certo estará melhor para quem está de férias.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Ago 2011 às 23:56)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas que inveja
> quero viver no norte!!!



Tu querias ter os 40ºC do Alentejo e a chuva do noroeste.
Sempre podes ir viver para um país tropical.
Aqui já será um bocadito difícil.

Entretanto tenho um acumulado de *10,5 mm* quase no fecho do dia.


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2011 às 23:58)

*Dados actuais
*
tempª 14.7 ºc 

Vento: W 19Km/h

Pressão:1013.8 hpa

Humidade:97%

Precipitação acumulada: *10.6 mm*

Continua a chuva persistente..


----------



## CptRena (26 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Boas noites

Ontem com a passagem de duas frentes, uma por volta do meio dia e outra que está a ocorrer neste momento, fez-se uso dos pluviómetros.

25 de Agosto

Tmin=15,4ºC
Tmax=25,3ºC
Precip=2,8mm


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2011 às 00:22)

Extremos do dia 25.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 21.5ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 14.9ºC 

Temperatura Média Composta: *17.7ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *7.4 mm*

--

Actualmente, não chove. Vento fraco de NO.
*16.1ºC* e *98%*


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2011 às 03:12)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NE.
*15.2ºC* e *95%* de humidade.


Às 02h (01h UTC), Lamas de Mouro seguia com *5.2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (26 Ago 2011 às 08:30)

Bom dia. Depois de uma noite com chuva, o sol fez a sua aparição, num céu com algumas nuvens. Está fresco (15,2º), mas parece que o fim-de-semana vai ser seco.


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2011 às 11:51)

Bom Dia!

Mais uma mínima, na casa dos 14ºC, desta vez 14.7ºC.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de S.
*18.7ºC* e *88%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2011 às 19:30)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.
*19.2ºC* e *67%* de humidade relativa.

Temperatura Máxima: 21.8ºC


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2011 às 23:09)

Outra noite fresca pelo Norte, em Melgaço 13.2°C neste momento. Este noite baixamos dos 10ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Ago 2011 às 00:59)

Boa Noite! 

Extremos do dia 26.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 21.8ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 14.7ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *17.7ºC*

Rajada Máxima: *31.5 km/h*


---  

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.
*16.0ºC* e *79%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Ago 2011 às 01:47)

Boa madrugada.

Mais uma noite bem fresca. Longe, muito longe das tradicionais noites de verão para passeios, para ter as janelas abertas e a refrescar o ambiente em casa. Já a noite anterior teve como mínima uns "outonais" *9,6ºC*.
O lençol a determinada altura começa a pedir outro tipo de agasalho...

*Quando é que começa a nevar?!*

Dados atuais:







Bom fim de semana para todos


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2011 às 10:33)

Bom Dia!!!!


A madrugada foi bem fresca com a temperatura a atingir os *9ºC (7:00/7:30), *mas para este fim de semana a temperatura minima vai subir um pouco +/- 1 /2ºC que se vai notar significamente no dia 29.


*Neste momento:*

Temperatura actual: *18ºC*

Humidade: *59 %*

Vento: *Nordeste a 10km/h*

Pressão: *1022,9 hPa* *( Canidelo)*
* 1020 hPa* *( Ovar Mil)*

Ponto de Orvalho: *10ºC*

Nota: Voces já viram geada em pleno mês de Agosto, caiu numa terra chamada *Várzea da Serra, Tarouca* nesta madrugada, as fotos estão neste fórum  publicadas pelo o André ( o Moderador) no seguimento meteorológico Interior Norte e Centro. Se eu não visse não acreditava.


----------



## João Soares (27 Ago 2011 às 13:36)

Boa Tarde! 

Esta noite, registei a mínima mais baixa deste Agosto: 13.8ºC.

Céu limpo e vento moderado de Oeste.
*20.1ºC* e *51%* de humidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Ago 2011 às 16:58)

Boa tarde

A noite e início da manhã foram bastante frescos. Registei uma *temperatura mínima de 7,0ºC* pelas 07.34h, pouco habitual num mês de Agosto.
A tarde está extremamente agradável tendo atingido uma *temperatura máxima de 27,4ºC* depois das 16h.

Dados atuais:


----------



## João Soares (27 Ago 2011 às 17:03)

Boa Tarde! 

Em Canidelo, a tarde segue ventosa devido a Nortada.
*21.8ºC* e 5*0%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Ago 2011 às 19:51)

Boa tarde,

Esta noite fiquei surpreso, cheguei a casa vindo da noitada na baixa do Porto e estava mesmo fresco, aqui registei a mínima de *11,9ºC*, a mínima mais baixa deste mês...
Tal como disse o João, a tarde foi de nortada moderada, céu limpo e temperatura amena...Máxima de *21,6ºC*!

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 19,1ºC
Pressão relativa: 1016,4hPa
Humidade relativa: 62%
Vento: moderado de NW*


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2011 às 02:00)

Extremos do dia 27.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 22.0ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 13.8ºC

---

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
*16.1ºC* e *89%* de humidade.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Ago 2011 às 14:53)

Boa tarde,

Noite fresca mas não tanto como a anterior, mínima ficou-se pelos *14,3ºC*. O céu está praticamente limpo, embora não estando muito quente, as tréguas do vento dão uma sensação de algum calor na rua...Sigo com *22,5ºC*...


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2011 às 15:07)

MarioCabral disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Noite fresca mas não tanto como a anterior, mínima ficou-se pelos *14,3ºC*. O céu está praticamente limpo, embora não estando muito quente, as tréguas do vento dão uma sensação de algum calor na rua...Sigo com *22,5ºC*...



Boa Tarde!

Por Canidelo, não acontece isso. O Vento moderado de SO com a alta humidade que se faz sentir (97% de humidade relativa), associada a temperatura de *18.5ºC*, faz um sensação de "frio" na rua.

A temperatura Mínima foi de 14.2ºC


----------



## 1337 (28 Ago 2011 às 15:14)

Por ca a temperatura minima foi de 7.2ºC 
Sigo neste momento com 24.6ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Ago 2011 às 16:32)

Ambiente mais fresco agora, vai correndo vento fraco de SO, nada de especial, sigo com *19,8ºC* e *68%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2011 às 22:16)

Boas noites, 

dia com sol e alguma nebulosidade alta..

*actual:
*
temp: 15.4 ºc ( mínima *12.9 ºc* ) ( máxima *20.7 ºc* )

Vento : WSW: 6 Km/h

Humidade: 93 %

Pressão: 1017.7 hpa

nos próximos dia é de esperar alguma chuva...


----------



## Veterano (29 Ago 2011 às 08:38)

Bom dia. A semana começa com céu bastante encoberto, vento fraco e 15,4º.


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Ago 2011 às 08:55)

Ceu encoberto,98% de HR e 12,8C


----------



## João Soares (29 Ago 2011 às 13:00)

Extremos do dia 28.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 20.3ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 14.2ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *17.0ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *84%*

Humidade Média Composta: *93%*


----------



## João Soares (29 Ago 2011 às 13:01)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 15.0ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de SO.
*18.3ºC* e *84%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (29 Ago 2011 às 18:18)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
*20.4ºC* e *84%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Ago 2011 às 18:19)

Boa tarde a todos,

Dia que fez já várias caretas, de manhã por volta das 6h30 o céu estava bastante encoberto, depois ao longo do dia foi variando com abertas e períodos de maior nebulosidade...

Mínima durante a madrugada de *14,8ºC*...Máximas continuam baixas *21,7ºC*...
Para já sigo com *19,1ºC* e *75%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (29 Ago 2011 às 20:17)

Boas tardes, 

dia com alguma nebulosidade, neste momento vão entrando nuvens baixas.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 17.1 ºc ( mínima *12.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *20.8 ºc* )

Vento: WSW: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.9 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade:91 %


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Ago 2011 às 21:06)

Boa noite,

Para já embora nublado mantém-se tudo calmo...
*
Dados actuais
*
*Temperatura: 17,4ºC
Humidade relativa: 84%
Pressão: 1015,1hPa
Vento: nulo neste momento*


----------



## João Soares (29 Ago 2011 às 21:33)

MarioCabral disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Para já embora nublado mantém-se tudo calmo...
> *
> ...





Em Canidelo, acontece o mesmo. Céu nublado e vento fraco.
*17.9ºC* e *97%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Ago 2011 às 21:37)

João Soares disse:


> Em Canidelo, acontece o mesmo. Céu nublado e vento fraco.
> *17.9ºC* e *97%* de humidade relativa.



Que prognóstico para este episódio João?


----------



## João Soares (29 Ago 2011 às 22:01)

MarioCabral disse:


> Que prognóstico para este episódio João?



Amanhã, podemos contar com a precipitação ao início da tarde aumentando progressivamente de intensidade ao longo do dia/noite.

Para Quarta, continuação de chuva fraca a moderada, no entanto poderá haver tendência para a ocorrência de trovoadas. 

O vento, poderá soprar moderado e por vezes forte.

Duvido que algo de extremo acontece, é apenas um pequeno sistema fraco de Verão.
--

Veremos o que sucede, o que disse é de apenas um mero palpite amador que gosta de meteorologia.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Ago 2011 às 22:45)

João Soares disse:


> Amanhã, podemos contar com a precipitação ao início da tarde aumentando progressivamente de intensidade ao longo do dia/noite.
> 
> Para Quarta, continuação de chuva fraca a moderada, no entanto poderá haver tendência para a ocorrência de trovoadas.
> 
> ...




Concordo quase por completo contigo, serão dias de muita nebulosidade com aguaceiros que à partida serão fracos...mesmo assim o outro dia tivemos uma surpresa, como tal nunca se sabe...
Em relação à trovoada há uma pequena probabilidade que não é de negar, mas dificilmente haverá festa, a não ser que haja alguma mudança naquilo que são as previsões dos modelos por agora...


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2011 às 00:13)

Extremos do dia 29.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 20.8ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 15.0ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *17.7ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *73%*

Humidade Média Composta: *91%*


----------



## aikkoset (30 Ago 2011 às 00:24)

Boa noite a todos
 Por cá 16.7C de temp. atual; céu pouco nublado e alguma esperança de chuva


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2011 às 02:37)

Boa Noite!

Céu nublado e vento fraco de SO.
*16.7ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Ago 2011 às 11:12)

Bons Dias,

Manhã com Céu Limpo, a previsão de céu nublado para esta manhã não aconteceu, agora veremos se chove esta tarde, duvido muito com este céu limpo mas agora o vento Sul talvez aconteça alguma coisa.

*Dados Actuais:*

Temperatura : *20ºC*

Humidade Relativa: *68%*

Vento: *Sul a 16 km/h*

Pressão atmosférica: *1015 hPa*


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Ago 2011 às 12:07)

Boa Tarde!!!


Sigo com Céu Nublado,
*21ºC* e *64%* de Humidade.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Ago 2011 às 12:49)

Boa tarde,

Tal como disse o Miguel, a manhã começou também com céu limpo por aqui, entretanto à coisa de uma hora começou a soprar algum vento de SO e agora o céu mudou por completo, muito nublado mas ainda não está para já a chuva de que se falou...
Durante a madrugada a temperatura não desceu tento, mínima de *16,1ºC*...

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 22,9ºC
Humidade relativa: 56%
Pressão: 10126,4hPa
Vento: moderado de SO*


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Ago 2011 às 13:03)

Será por isto que vamos esperar...


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Ago 2011 às 13:29)

Já chove por aqui...embora fraco...


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2011 às 14:02)

MarioCabral disse:


> Já chove por aqui...embora fraco...



Neste momento, encontro-me por Aveiro e aqui já pinga.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Ago 2011 às 14:03)

João Soares disse:


> Neste momento, encontro-me por Aveiro e aqui já pinga.



Acalmou um pouco agora...acumulei já 0,2mm


----------



## 1337 (30 Ago 2011 às 14:08)

MarioCabral disse:


> Acalmou um pouco agora...acumulei já 0,2mm



Por aqui tambem ja tenho o chão molhado, mas não sei se acumulou ainda


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Ago 2011 às 14:37)

Neste momento chove moderado, 22ºC e 64 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Ago 2011 às 15:25)

E já cá conto com 1,0mm acumulados...
Mantém-se céu muito nublado, por vezes vai chovendo mas não é nada muito forte...apenas umas pingas esporádicas nesta altura...
Actuais 19,8ºC e 86% de humidade relativa...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2011 às 19:53)

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IVISEUVO2

 Só pode ser erro.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Ago 2011 às 19:54)

Bom final de tarde,


Neste momento céu encoberto com ausência de precipitação por enquanto, hoje já houve uma regazita* ( 0,4 mm acumulados).*


*Neste momento:*

Temperatura: *20ºC* *( T. Máxima - 22ºC)* *( T. Mínima - 15ºC)*

Vento: *SO a 16 km/h*

Humidade: *88%*


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Ago 2011 às 19:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IVISEUVO2
> 
> Só pode ser erro.



É digamos que habitual por vezes rajadas dessa ordem no local em questão...embora nesta altura me pareça exagerado...
Muito embora a estação pertença ao interior norte e centro...


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2011 às 20:05)

Boa Tarde! 

Já cá estou, em Canidelo. 
Acumulei *1.0 mm* às 15h00.

Actualmente, nevoeiro e vento fraco de SE/S.
*19.0ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Ago 2011 às 20:05)

[ Só pode ser erro.[/QUOTE]

Porque que é que só pode ser um erro, é perfeitamente normal estar essas temperaturas no Caramulo devido á sua altitude tal como o ponto de orvalho.
Em relação ao vento, ele está forte, porque está a adivinhar chuva, segundo as informações da estação já está com um acumulado de precipitação de 1,5mm .


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2011 às 20:16)

Miguel96 disse:


> Porque que é que só pode ser um erro, é perfeitamente normal estar essas temperaturas no Caramulo devido á sua altitude tal como o ponto de orvalho.
> Em relação ao vento, ele está forte, porque está a adivinhar chuva, segundo as informações da estação já está com um acumulado de precipitação de 1,5mm .


Estava a falar do vento, acho que as rajadas de 100 são exageradas  Até pelo facto de haver muitos outros dias que essa estação revela valores dísparos de vento.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Ago 2011 às 20:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estava a falar do vento, acho que as rajadas de 100 são exageradas  Até pelo facto de haver muitos outros dias que essa estação revela valores dísparos de vento.



Noutras condições diria que não me espantava em nada, neste caso é de duvidar...
Embora te diga que conheço bem a zona, e que o vento lá é mesmo fortíssimo...


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Ago 2011 às 20:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estava a falar do vento, acho que as rajadas de 100 são exageradas  Até pelo facto de haver muitos outros dias que essa estação revela valores dísparos de vento.



Já tinha reparado nesse vento no wondermapa se selecionarem Ponto de Orvalho / Humidade, tambem há surpresas que ninguem pensa em corrigir, fenomenos....

Voltando, por cá só 0.3mm as 13horas..de resto tudo calmo e sereno.


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2011 às 20:53)

Começou a chover fraco. O vento aumento de intensidade mas de modo moderado e nada extravagante.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Ago 2011 às 20:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IVISEUVO2
> 
> Só pode ser erro.



Estive a perder um tempo e analisar os dados desta estação, única e exclusivamente no que se refere ao vento.

A estação está a cerca de 1000 metros de altitude e embora os valores de vento pareçam exagerados, ao mesmo tempo, parecem consistentes. É um mistério...

Eu pessoalmente, acredito que os valores possam ser reais. De que forma podiam ser irreais? Não ter R.S. 

Link da página oficial da estação: http://www.asalivre.com/meteo/index.htm


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Ago 2011 às 21:02)

Boa noite.

A estação do caramulo, dependendo da localização, pode bem ser uma estação onde será possível ventos dessa ordem de grandeza.
Qual a *altitude* da estação? São "apenas" *969 mts de altitude* ou 3182 pés ,de acordo com o que está no Wunderground.

Ao nível da precipitação, com a elevada altitude a com a exposição que terá, pode também ser possível precipitações mais relevantes do que nas zonas adjacentes.

Cá por Paços de Ferreira acumulei *1,0 mm de precipitação*. Aguardemos pelo grosso da "encomenda"...

P.S.: enquanto escrevia isto o Hotspot adiantou-se-me...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2011 às 21:03)

HotSpot disse:


> Estive a perder um tempo e analisar os dados desta estação, única e exclusivamente no que se refere ao vento.
> 
> A estação está a cerca de 1000 metros de altitude e embora os valores de vento pareçam exagerados, ao mesmo tempo, parecem consistentes. É um mistério...
> 
> ...



Ainda acho um pouco estranho com um pequeno aguaceiro e diferenças menores de pressão o vento ir dos ~30 para os 100 km/h assim de repente. Penso que nem na Estrela o vento está assim. E no histórico do Weather Underground aparecem mais dias com ventos díspares tipo 140 km/h.


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2011 às 21:15)

Ao menos podiam postar no tópico correcto.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Ago 2011 às 21:31)

Já acumulado mais *0,6mm*...já vou em *1,6mm* diários...


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Ago 2011 às 21:52)

Boa Noite,


Sigo com Céu Muito Nublado, *20ºC*, Vento de *SO *a* 14 km/h* e *94% *de humidade relativa.


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2011 às 22:11)

Boas noites, 

Dia de céu nublado com alguma chuva durante a tarde.

*actual
*
temp: 17.2 ºc ( mínima *14.8 ºc* ) ( máxima *22.2 ºc* )

Vento SSW: 22Km/h

Pressão: 1012.1 hpa

Humidade: 97 %

Precipitação: *1 mm*

Céu encoberto, há momentos  caiu um aguaceiro fraco..


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Ago 2011 às 22:41)

Como a coisa está mais calma o vento claro
Por aqui começou agora a chover


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Ago 2011 às 23:09)

Boas. 
Por Lamas de Mouro, mínima muito...


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2011 às 23:14)

Com tanto sarrabisco mal se percebe a temperatura. 

--

Nevoeiro e vento moderado de SO.
*18.6ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Ago 2011 às 23:16)

isso será verdade
duvido


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2011 às 23:16)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> isso será verdade
> duvido



Mas duvidas do que?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Ago 2011 às 23:19)

dessa mínima de 2,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2011 às 23:21)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> dessa mínima de 2,2ºC



É normal acontecer isso.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Ago 2011 às 23:23)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> dessa mínima de 2,2ºC



Parece que temperaturas fiáveis só em Serpa 

MeteoAlentejo, trata da tua estação e depois vem duvidar das oficiais 

É só conversa da treta por todos os tópicos...

P.S. Se me responderes vais mais uma semana de "férias".

Desculpem o off-topic, continua a discussão no Litoral Norte.


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2011 às 00:46)

Extremos do dia 30.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 21.4ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16.5ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *18.3ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *52%*

Humidade Média Composta: *93%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1.1 mm*


----------



## Veterano (31 Ago 2011 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto pelo Porto, a prometer chuva.

  Temperatura nos 19,4º, pouco irá variar...


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2011 às 10:07)

Bons Dias,



Manhã com céu muito nublado, Vento Moderado de *SO* a *26 km/h*, *88%* de humidade relativa e* 19ºC*.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2011 às 11:25)

Neste momento estão umas nuvens bem grossas e escuras mais parecem cumulus ou mamamutes ( não tenho a certeza se é assim que se chamam) e deram inicio aos relampagos e alguns trovões. O vento continua moderado com algumas rajadas um bocado fortes de Sul/ Sudoeste que mais parece o inicio de alguma coisa.


----------



## Veterano (31 Ago 2011 às 11:31)

Por Rio Tinto começou a chover de forma fraca.


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2011 às 12:25)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado com rajadas na ordem dos 20 km/h.
*20.1ºC* e *92%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2011 às 13:29)

Na 3ª foto, desconfio que vi um semi-tornado no céu que não chegou a transformar-se em nada, foi por volta das 12:40h, nesta altura o vento estava cada vez mais forte, até que deu um grande aguaceiro.


----------



## 1337 (31 Ago 2011 às 14:03)

boa tarde! neste dia ja sigo com 5.1 mm de momento ceu encoberto mas não chove


----------



## vitamos (31 Ago 2011 às 14:14)

Miguel96 disse:


> Na 3ª foto, desconfio que vi um semi-tornado no céu que não chegou a transformar-se em nada, foi por volta das 12:40h, nesta altura o vento estava cada vez mais forte, até que deu um grande aguaceiro.



Aquilo que chamas de "semi tornado" poderá ter sido eventualmente uma "funnel cloud". No entanto é normal nesta situações de instabilidade a formação de nuvens de base baixa que podem induzir em erro


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Ago 2011 às 15:04)

Boa tarde

Alguma precipitação (fraca até ao momento) tendo acumulado 2,3 mm.
Neste momento o céu está muito nublado a encoberto e o vento é fraco.

Dados atuais:






A noroeste da península (Galiza) uma mancha nebulosa que promete precipitação forte:






P.S.: faltará saber se nos afectará directamente ou não...2º as previsões do IM teremos: "Aguaceiros fracos, sendo pouco frequentes no interior,
tornando-se moderados no litoral oeste para o final do dia."


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2011 às 18:22)

Boa Tarde,


Sigo com Céu Muito Nublado, *21ºC*, Vento de *SO *a *24 km/h* e *73%* de humidade relativa


----------



## PauloSR (31 Ago 2011 às 19:06)

Boa Tarde a todos, 

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, começa a chover neste preciso momento. Mas o dia foi muito calmo.
Aguardemos 


EDIT   19:09 Chuva torrencial

EDIT2 19:17 Parou!


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2011 às 19:06)

Boa Tarde! 

Tarde de muita nebulosidade e vento moderado.
Neste momento, vão caindo algumas pingas que não molham o chão.
*20.0ºC* e *96%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## rfilipeg (31 Ago 2011 às 19:09)

Neste momento, de Gondomar, avisto para sudoeste muito escuro. Será que traz trovoada.Vamos a ver.
O vento está a intensificar-se conforme vai ficando mais escuro, ou seja, á medida que as nuvenes carregadas se aproximam vai ficando mais vento.


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2011 às 19:35)

Finalmente, chove em Canidelo. 
*19.3ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.
Vento moderado de S.


----------



## ruka (31 Ago 2011 às 19:42)

João Soares disse:


> Finalmente, chove em Canidelo.
> *19.3ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.
> Vento moderado de S.



exacto... primeiro periodo de chuva, acompanhado por bastante vento


----------



## stormiday (31 Ago 2011 às 19:56)

Boas.
Por aqui desde as 0h já rendeu 2.1mm
Vento fraco de SE, temperatura de 18.2ºC e 1005.2mbar de pressão.

Agora com a minha nova máquina é que vai ser, para já foi um bom começo


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2011 às 19:57)

Bom final de tarde, 

Neste momento, chove fraco a moderado  em Espinho começando a haver lençóis de água pelas ruas e segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia está a passar uma célula á qual está a mover-se de Oeste para Este.


----------



## fabiosilva (31 Ago 2011 às 20:00)

Em Oliveira de Azeméis a chuva está a dar-lhe bem!  Até dá gosto.


----------



## rfilipeg (31 Ago 2011 às 20:22)

Já choveu bem aqui no Porto e arredores e batitdinha a vento.

Agora falta é a trovoada.


----------



## stormiday (31 Ago 2011 às 20:24)

rfilipeg disse:


> Já choveu bem aqui no Porto e arredores e batitdinha a vento.
> 
> Agora falta é a trovoada.



Venha ela


----------



## 1337 (31 Ago 2011 às 20:39)

por aqui começou a chover agora 
 19.8ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Ago 2011 às 20:52)

Boa noite,

Dia com períodos de aguaceiros fracos, que não acumularam grande coisa ainda...apenas 0,8mm durante todo o dia...
Sigo com 19,0ºC e 85% de humidade relativa...


----------



## ruimartins (31 Ago 2011 às 20:58)

Ia jurar que ouvi um trovão aqui por Braga...

Mas pode ser só ansiedade...  

Chove bem!!!....


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Ago 2011 às 21:04)

Vai chovendo certinho agora, já nos 2mm acumulados...
Acho que nas próximas horas será assim...


----------



## 1337 (31 Ago 2011 às 21:06)

o aguaceiro moderado rendeu 2 mm
por agora não chove 18.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2011 às 21:25)

MarioCabral disse:


> Vai chovendo certinho agora, já nos 2mm acumulados...
> Acho que nas próximas horas será assim...



Em Canidelo, vai chovendo e acumulei o meu 1º mm de hoje. 
*18.7ºC*


----------



## rfilipeg (31 Ago 2011 às 21:53)

Ora viva mais uma vez...

Será que alguém consegue "fazer uma previsão", ou o que se vai passar nas próximas horas aqui para o Porto e arredores, no que diz respeito a trovoadas e ao começo mesmo a sério do mau tempo que se prevê?

Estou ansioso pelas trovoadas, tal como o ruimartins. Espero que elas venham ai ai...


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2011 às 21:54)

Neste momento chove fraco em Espinho com *( 1 mm acumulado)* com o Vento a soprar do Sul a _16 km/h_, humidade relativa *94%* e *18ºC*.


Quando é que vem as trovoadas?


----------



## jpmartins (31 Ago 2011 às 22:02)

Boa noite
Por aqui também já choveu, vamos aguardando que a festa seja rija


----------



## rfilipeg (31 Ago 2011 às 22:07)

Para mim acontece sempre assim. Sempre que prevêm mau tempo e trovoada aqui para o Porto nunca acontece nada, mas quando não prevêm lá vêm elas lançadas, não percebo. Por este andar, previam tanta trovoada, e eu acho que a animação vai ser la mais para o sul do que para aqui.


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2011 às 22:10)

Boas noites, 

por aqui vai chovendo fraco com curtos períodos de moderada.. *2.3 mm* acumulados.

*Actual
*
temp: 16.7 ºc ( mínima *16.4 ºc* ) ( máxima *20.7 ºc* )

Vento SSE 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1007.7 hpa

Humidade: 95 %

Vamos ver as próximas horas, e em especial o dia de amanhã em que está previsto " o grosso" da instabilidade....mas não sei, acho este sistema algo fraco e desorganizado...


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2011 às 22:18)

rfilipeg disse:


> Para mim acontece sempre assim. Sempre que prevêm mau tempo e trovoada aqui para o Porto nunca acontece nada, mas quando não prevêm lá vêm elas lançadas, não percebo. Por este andar, previam tanta trovoada, e eu acho que a animação vai ser la mais para o sul do que para aqui.



As previsões de trovoada e possibilidade de granizo, tempo mais instável, são para amanhã..segundo o IM:

*Previsão para 5ª feira, 1 de setembro de 2011
*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, podendo ser de granizo e acompanhados
de trovoadas e de rajadas fortes.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado (20 a 35 km/h) nas regiões Centro e Sul, onde rodará para
o quadrante oeste.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h)
do quadrante sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do interior,
sendo mais acentuada no interior Sul.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


Agora se me disser que a esta hora, e analisando o satélite já deveriam haver algumas células em formação no Atlântico ..talvez....a única zona que de momento mostra alguma actividade que pode evoluir ( ou não) mais é ali aquela linha a SW  de Sagres...


----------



## rfilipeg (31 Ago 2011 às 22:24)

Snifa disse:


> As previsões de trovoada e possibilidade de granizo, tempo mais instável, são para amanhã..segundo o IM:
> 
> *Previsão para 5ª feira, 1 de setembro de 2011
> *
> ...



Exacto, vamos ver no que dá amanha, porque hoje já pode ter dado o que tinha a dar.

Sim sim já estive a reparar nisso, e tal como disse estão-se a formar células a SW de Sagres. Por isso, disse que "a animação seria lá mais para o sul".

Aguardemos ansiosamente...


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Ago 2011 às 23:06)

Boa noite

Neste momento não chove.
Alguma precipitação fraca de madrugada manhã e um aguaceiro mais forte agora pela noite deixaram-me com *7,6 mm* de precipitação.
De resto vento fraco, ocasionalmente moderado, e céu muito nublado a encoberto foram a tónica do dia.

Dados atuais e do dia:


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2011 às 00:20)

Extremos do dia 31.Agosto.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 21.4ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 17.6ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *19.3ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *82%*

Humidade Média Composta: *96%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1.1 mm*


----------

